# Modelos GFS Meteopt.com



## HotSpot (12 Mai 2009 às 15:26)

Boas,

Modelos GFS, versão tabela, para consulta pública.

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


Distritos Disponíveis:

Aveiro Obrigado Gerofil
Beja Obrigado ecobcg
Braga Obrigado Minho
Bragança Obrigado Fil
Castelo Branco Obrigado Spiritmind
Coimbra Obrigado Gilmet
Évora Obrigado Gerofil
Faro Obrigado ecobcg
Guarda Obrigado MSantos
Leiria Obrigado Gerofil
Lisboa Obrigado Gilmet
Portalegre Obrigado ActionMan
Porto Obrigado Minho
Santarém Obrigado Thomar
Setúbal
Viana do Castelo Obrigado Minho
Vila Real Obrigado MSantos
Viseu Obrigado André
Ilha da Madeira Obrigado RogRog
Ilha de Porto Santo Obrigado Rog
Ilha de Santa Maria Obrigado Hazores
Ilha de São Miguel Obrigado Hazores
Ilha Terceira Obrigado Hazores
Ilha da Graciosa Obrigado Hazores
Ilha de São Jorge Obrigado Hazores
Ilha do Pico Obrigado Hazores
Ilha do Faial Obrigado Hazores
Ilha das Flores Obrigado Hazores
Ilha do Corvo Obrigado Hazores

FEITO - A FAZER - POR FAZER


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jun 2009 às 16:53)

Fiz mais umas actualizações aos modelos. Nada visível, apenas rotinas de consulta às bases de dados para tornar mais rápida a consulta.

A lista de cidades também foi actualizada e neste momento só está disponível todo o distrito de Setúbal e cidades de Lisboa, Porto e Funchal.

É aqui que preciso de colaboradores para introduzir todas as capitais de Concelho do País.

Um exemplo do que preciso já feito para o distrito de Setúbal:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;ALCACER DO SAL;-8.51;38.37
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;ALCOCHETE;-8.96;38.75
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;ALMADA;-9.15;38.68
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;BARREIRO;-9.08;38.66
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;GRANDOLA;-8.57;38.18
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;MOITA;-8.99;38.65
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;MONTIJO;-8.97;38.70
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;PALMELA;-8.90;38.57
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;SANTIAGO DO CACEM;-8.69;38.02
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;SEIXAL;-9.10;38.64
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;SESIMBRA;-9.10;38.44
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;SETUBAL;-8.89;38.52
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SETUBAL;SINES;-8.87;37.96

Sem acentos, tudo em maiúsculas e as coordenadas com 2 casas decimais.

Se alguém se puder comprometer a fazer um distrito fico muito grato.

Deixem por favor uma nota no tópico a dizer que estão a tratar do distrito X, para não existir trabalho em duplicado.

Uma ferramenta que ajuda muito:

http://www.coordenadas.de/


----------



## ACalado (5 Jun 2009 às 17:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Fiz mais umas actualizações aos modelos. Nada visível, apenas rotinas de consulta às bases de dados para tornar mais rápida a consulta.
> 
> A lista de cidades também foi actualizada e neste momento só está disponível todo o distrito de Setúbal e cidades de Lisboa, Porto e Funchal.
> 
> ...



Posso fazer para o distrito de Castelo Branco sem problemas existe algum timing a cumprir?

Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jun 2009 às 17:08)

spiritmind disse:


> Posso fazer para o distrito de Castelo Branco sem problemas existe algum timing a cumprir?
> 
> Abraço



Não, assim que fizerem os vossos distritos têm acesso à consulta das vossas localidades. 

Atribuído: Spiritmind - Castelo Branco


----------



## Fil (5 Jun 2009 às 17:17)

Aqui ficam todos os concelhos do distrito de Bragança:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;ALFANDEGA DA FE;-6.96;41.34
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;BRAGANCA;-6.75;41.80
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;CARRAZEDA DE ANSIAES;-7.30;41.24
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;FREIXO DE ESPADA A CINTA;-6.80;41.09
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;MACEDO DE CAVALEIROS;-6.96;41.53
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;MIRANDA DO DOURO;-6.27;41.49
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;MIRANDELA;-7.18;41.48
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;MOGADOURO;-6.71;41.34
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;TORRE DE MONCORVO;-7.05;41.17
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;VILA FLOR;-7.15;41.30
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;VIMIOSO;-6.52;41.58
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGANCA;VINHAIS;-7.00;41.83


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

Concelhos do distrito de VISEU:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;ARMAMAR;-7.69;41.11
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;CARREGADO DO SAL;-8.00;40.43
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;CASTRO DAIRE;-7.93;40.90
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;CINFAES;-8.09;41.07
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;LAMEGO;-7.81;41.10
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;MANGUALDE;-7.76;40.60
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;MOIMENTA DA BEIRA;-7.62;40.99
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;MORTAGUA;-8.23;40.40
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;NELAS;-7.86;40.52
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;OLIVEIRA DE FRADES;-8.15;40.73
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;PENALVA DO CASTELO;-7.70;40.67
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;PENEDONO;-7.40;41.00
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;RESENDE;-7.96;41.11
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;SANTA COMBA DAO;-8.12;40.39
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;SAO JOAO DA PESQUEIRA;-7.40;41.15
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;SAO PEDRO DO SUL;-8.07;40.76
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;SATAO;-7.74;40.75
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;SERNANCELHE;-7.50;40.90
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;TABUAÇO;-7.57;41.12
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;TAROUCA;-7.78;41.01
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;TONDELA;-8.08;40.52
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;VILA NOVA DE PAIVA;-7.73;40.85
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;VISEU;-7.92;40.66
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VISEU;VOUZELA;-8.12;40.72


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2009 às 17:51)

Posso fazer o Algarve.


----------



## Hazores (5 Jun 2009 às 18:38)

posso fazer os  açores


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2009 às 19:16)

Aqui fica:

Concelhos do Distrito de FARO:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;ALBUFEIRA;-8.25;37.08
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;ALCOUTIM;-7.47;37.47
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;ALJEZUR;-8.80;37.31
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;CASTRO MARIM;-7.44;37.21
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;FARO;-7.93;37.02
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;LAGOA (FARO);-8.45;37.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;LAGOS;-8.68;37.10
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;LOULÉ;-8.02;37.14
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;MONCHIQUE;-8.56;37.32
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;OLHAO;-7.84;37.03
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;PORTIMAO;-8.54;37.14
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;SAO BRAS DE ALPORTEL;-7.89;37.15
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;SILVES;-8.44;37.19
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;TAVIRA;-7,65;37.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;VILA DO BISPO;-8.91;37.08
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;VILA REAL DE SANTO ANTONIO;-7.42;37.19


----------



## ACalado (5 Jun 2009 às 19:20)

Distrito castelo branco

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;BELMONTE;-7.35;40.35
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;COVILHA;-7.51;40.28
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;FUNDAO;-7.50;40.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;IDANHA-A-NOVA;-7.23;39.91
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;OLEIROS;-7.91;39.90
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;PENAMACOR;-7.16;40.16
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;PROENCA-A-NOVA;-7.89;39.74
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;SERTA;-8.09;39.80
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;VILA DE REI;-8.13;39.67
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;VILA VELHA RODAO;-7.67;39.64
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CASTELOBRANCO;CASTELO BRANCO;-7.49;39.82


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2009 às 19:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica:
> 
> Concelhos do Distrito de FARO:
> 
> *PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;OLHAO;-7.84;37.03*



Só uma pequena correcção:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;OLHAO;-7.83;37.03

O resto das coordenadas estão correctas.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jun 2009 às 20:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só uma pequena correcção:
> 
> PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;OLHAO;-7.83;37.03
> 
> O resto das coordenadas estão correctas.



Embora seja um pormenor mínimo, as coordenadas do ecobcg estão mais correctas. -7.84 fica mais no centro de Olhão.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2009 às 20:43)

Vou fazer o distrito de VILA REAL


----------



## Hazores (5 Jun 2009 às 23:02)

CONCELHOS DOS AÇORES (vou utilizar azores, devido a não aceitar acentos nem cedilhas, e não gosto de acores)

PORTUGAL AZORES;SANTA MARIA;VILA DO PORTO;-25.15;36.96
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO MIGUEL;LAGOA;-25.58;37.74
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO MIGUEL;NORDESTE;-25.15;37.83
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO MIGUEL;PONTA DELGADA;-25.67;37.74
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO MIGUEL;POVOACAO;-25.25;37.75
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO MIGUEL;RIBEIRA GRANDE;-25.52;37.82
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO MIGUEL;VILA FRANCA DO CAMPO;-25.44;37.72
PORTUGAL AZORES;TERCEIRA;ANGRA DO HEROISMO;-27.22;38.66
PORTUGAL AZORES;TERCEIRA;PRAIA DA VITORIA;-27.06;38.73
PORTUGAL AZORES;GRACIOSA;SANTA CRUZ DA GRACIOSA;-28.00;39.08
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO JORGE;VELAS;-28.21;38.69
PORTUGAL AZORES;SAO JORGE;CALHETA;-28.23;38.60
PORTUGAL AZORES;PICO;LAJES DO PICO;-28.21;38.40
PORTUGAL AZORES;PICO;MADALENA;-28.52;38.54
PORTUGAL AZORES;PICO;SAO ROQUE;-28.31;38.52
PORTUGAL AZORES;FAIAL;HORTA;-28.63;38.54
PORTUGAL AZORES;FLORES;LAJES DAS FLORES;-31.18;39.38
PORTUGAL AZORES;FLORES;SANTA CRUZ DAS FLORES;-31.13;39.46
PORTUGAL AZORES;CORVO;CORVO;-31.11;39.67


ESTÁ PRONTO

Hotspot, se me permites, gostava de dar uma sugestão para as tabelas do meteomoita, se nas tabelas estivessem os dias da semana seria mais fácil a localizar-mo-nos no "tempo"


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2009 às 23:53)

Aqui ficam também os concelhos do distrito de BEJA:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;ALJUSTREL;-8.17;37.88
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;ALMODOVAR;-8.06;37.51
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;ALVITO;-7.99;37.27
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;BARRANCOS;-6.98;37.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;BEJA;-7.86;37.01
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;CASTRO VERDE;-8.09;37.70
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;CUBA;-7.89;37.17
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;FERREIRA DO ALENTEJO;-8.12;38.06
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;MERTOLA;-7.66;37.64
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;MOURA;-7.45;37.14
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;ODEMIRA;-8.64;37.60
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;OURIQUE;-8.23;37.65
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;SERPA;-7.60;37.94
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BEJA;VIDIGUEIRA;-7.80;37.21


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2009 às 00:38)

Olá; eu faço os distritos de Évora e Portalegre, mas só ficam prontos na Segunda-feira.


----------



## actioman (6 Jun 2009 às 01:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; eu faço os distritos de Évora e Portalegre, mas só ficam prontos na Segunda-feira.



Boas noites,

Gerofil, o de Portalegre já não é necessário, uma vez que já o acabei . Foi ainda antes do teu post, por isso espero que vejas este meu post a tempo .

Aqui ficam os dados:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;ALTER DO CHAO;-7.65;39.19
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;ARRONCHES;-7.28;39.12
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;AVIS;-7.89;39.05
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;CAMPO MAIOR;-7.06;39.01
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;CASTELO DE VIDE;-7.45;39.41
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;CRATO;-7.64;39.28
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;ELVAS;-7.16;38.87
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;FRONTEIRA;-7.64;39.05
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;GAVIAO;-7.93;39.46
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;MARVAO;-7.37;39.39
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;MONFORTE;-7.43;39.05
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;NISA;-7.65;39.51
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;PONTE DE SOR;-8.01;39.24
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;PORTALEGRE;-7.42;39.29
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTALEGRE;SOUSEL;-7.67;38.95

Deixo aqui um mapa dos concelhos do Distrito de Portalegre:







Grande iniciativa meteopt! 

Um abraço!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2009 às 01:17)

actioman disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Gerofil, o de Portalegre já não é necessário, uma vez que já o acabei . Foi ainda antes do teu post, por isso espero que vejas este meu post a tempo .
> 
> ...



Ok, um abraço.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2009 às 03:48)

Distrito de vila real

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;ALIJO;-7.48;41.27
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;BOTICAS;-7.66;41.68
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;CHAVES;-7.47;41.73
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;MESAO FRIO;-7.89;41.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;MONDIM DE BASTO;-7.96;41.41
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;MONTALEGRE;-7.83;41.83
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;MURCA;-7.45;41.41
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;PESO DA REGUA;-7.81;41.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;RIBEIRA DE PENA;-7.79;41.52
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;SABROSA;-7.56;41.26
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;SANTA MARTA DE PENAGUIAO;-7.78;41.20
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;VALPACOS;-7.30;41.61
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;VILA POUCA DE AGUIAR;-7.64;41.49
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;VILA REAL;-7.74;41.30


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2009 às 12:15)

Vou fazer o distrito da Guarda


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 12:52)

Distrito de Lisboa:


PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;ALENQUER;-9.01;39.06
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;AMADORA;-9.23;38.76
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;ARRUDA DOS VINHOS;-9.08;38.98
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;AZAMBUJA;-8.87;39.07
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;CADAVAL;-9.10;39.24
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;CASCAIS;-9.42;38.70
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;LISBOA;-9.14;38.71
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;LOURES;-9.17;38.83
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;LOURINHA;-9.31;39.24
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;MAFRA;-9.32;38.94
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;ODIVELAS;-9.18;38.79
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;OEIRAS;-9.31;38.70
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;SINTRA;-9.39;38.80
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;SOBRAL DE MONTE AGRACO;-9.15;39.02
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;TORRES VEDRAS;-9.26;39.09
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LISBOA;VILA FRANCA DE XIRA;-8.99;38.95


----------



## Thomar (6 Jun 2009 às 14:50)

*Distrito de Santarém!*

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;ABRANTES;-8.19;39.46
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;ALCANENA;-8.66;39.46
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;ALMEIRIM;-8.62;39.21
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;ALPIARCA;-8.58;39.26
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BENAVENTE;-8.81;38.98
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CARTAXO;-8.78;39.15
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CHAMUSCA;-8.48;39.36
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CONSTANCIA;-8.33;39.47
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CORUCHE;-8.52;39.95
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;ENTRONCAMENTO;-8.47;39.46
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FERREIRA DO ZEZERE;-8.29;39.69
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;GOLEGA;-8.48;39.40
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;MACAO;-7.99;39.55
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;RIOMAIOR;-8.93;39.33
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SALVATERRA DE MAGOS;-8.79;39.02
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SANTAREM;-8.68;39.23
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SARDOAL;-8.16;39.53
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;TOMAR;-8.40;39.60
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;TORRES NOVAS;-8.53;39.47
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA NOVA DA BARQUINHA;-8.43;39.45
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;OUREM;-8.57;39.65


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jun 2009 às 15:22)

Hazores disse:


> Hotspot, se me permites, gostava de dar uma sugestão para as tabelas do meteomoita, se nas tabelas estivessem os dias da semana seria mais fácil a localizar-mo-nos no "tempo"



Este tópico está aberto para sugestões 

Quanto à tua, já pensei nisso mas ainda não tive tempo para fazer. Está programada essa alteração.

Tks


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2009 às 17:10)

MSantos disse:


> Distrito de vila real
> 
> PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;ALIJO;-7.47;41.29
> PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA REAL;BOTICAS;-7.66;41.68
> ...



Fiz algumas alterações para ficar mais preciso


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2009 às 17:32)

Madeira e Porto Santo

PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;CALHETA (MADEIRA);-17.12;32.44
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;CAMARA DE LOBOS;-16.39;32.38
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;MACHICO;-16.46;32.42
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;PONTA DO SOL;-17.07;32.40
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;PORTO MONIZ;-17.12;32.49
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;SANTANA;-16.88;32.84
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;SANTA CRUZ;-16.48;32.41
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;SAO VICENTE;-17.03;32.47
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;PORTO SANTO;-16.19;33.03


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jun 2009 às 17:48)

Rog disse:


> Madeira e Porto Santo
> 
> PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;CALHETA (MADEIRA);-17.12;32.44
> PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;CAMARA DE LOBOS;-16.39;32.38
> ...



Rog, essas coordenadas estão todas mal e faltam FUNCHAL e RIBEIRA BRAVA

32.30.....32.40....32.50 é tudo no oceano. Podes estar a fazer confusão, as coordenadas são decimais .00 a .99 e não em minutos/segundos  .00 a .59


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jun 2009 às 17:54)

MSantos disse:


> Fiz algumas alterações para ficar mais preciso



Done


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2009 às 18:25)

Madeira e Porto Santo.. 

PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;CALHETA (MADEIRA);-17.16;32.72
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;CAMARA DE LOBOS;-16.96;32.65
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;MACHICO;-16.76;32.71
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;PONTA DO SOL;-17.10;32.68
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;PORTO MONIZ;-17.17;32.86
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;SANTANA;-16.92;32.82
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;SANTA CRUZ;-16.79;32.69
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;SAO VICENTE;-17.04;32.79
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;PORTO SANTO;-16.33;33.07
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;FUNCHAL;-16.90;32.64
PORTUGAL MADEIRA;MADEIRA;RIBEIRA BRAVA;-17.05;32.67


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2009 às 20:37)

Distrito da GUARDA

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;AGUIAR DA BEIRA;-7.54;40.81
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;ALMEIDA;-6.90;40.73
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;CELORICO DA BEIRA;-7.39;40.63
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;FIGUEIRA DE CASTELO RODRIGO;-6.96;40.89
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;FORNOS DE ALGODRES;-7.56;40.62
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;GOUVEIA;-7.59;40.49
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;GUARDA;7.27;40.54
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;MANTEIGAS;-7.54;40.41
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;MEDA;-7.26;40.96
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;PINHEL;-7.06;40.77
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;SABUGAL;-7.09;40.35
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;SEIA;-7.71;40.42
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;TRANCOSO;-7.34;40.78
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE GUARDA;VILA NOVA DE FOZ COA;-7.14;41.08


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

Distrito de Évora:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;ALANDROAL;-7.40;38.70
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;ARRAIOLOS;-7.99;38.72
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;BORBA;-7.46;38.81
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;ESTREMOZ;-7.59;38.84
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;EVORA;-7.91;38.57
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;MONTEMOR O NOVO;-8.21;38.65
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;MORA;-8.17;38.94
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;MOURAO;-7.34;38.38
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;PORTEL;-7.70;38.31
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;REDONDO;-7.55;38.65
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;REGUENGOS DE MONSARAZ;-7.54;38.43
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;VENDAS NOVAS;-8.46;38.68
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;VIANA DO ALENTEJO;-8.00;38.33
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;EVORA;VILA VICOSA;-7.42;38.78


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2009 às 09:26)

Distrito de Leiria:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;ALCOBAÇA;-8.98;39.55
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;ALVAIAZERE;-8.38;39.83
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;ANSIAO;-8.44;39.91
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;BATALHA;-8.82;39.66
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;BOMBARRAL;-9.16;39.27
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;CALDAS DA RAINHA;-9.14;39.41
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;CASTANHEIRA DE PERA;-8.21;40.00
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;FIGUEIRO DOS VINHOS;-8.28;39.90
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;LEIRIA;-8.81;39.74
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;MARINHA GRANDE;-8.93;39.75
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;NAZARE;-9.07;39.61
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;OBIDOS;-9.16;39.36
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;PEDROGAO GRANDE;-8.14;39.92
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;PENICHE;-9.38;39.36
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;POMBAL;-8.63;39.92
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LEIRIA;PORTO DE MOS;-8.82;39.60


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2009 às 09:24)

Aqui vai...
Distrito de Viana do Castelo

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;ARCOS DE VALDEVEZ;-8.42;41.85
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;CAMINHA;-8.84;41.87
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;MELGACO;-8.26;42.11
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;MONCAO;-8.48;42.08
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;PAREDES DE COURA;-8.56;41.91
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;PONTE DA BARCA;-8.42;41.81
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;PONTE DE LIMA;-8.58;41.77
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;VALENCA;-8.64;42.03
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;VIANA DO CASTELO;-8.83;41.66
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIANA DO CASTELO;VILA NOVA DE CERVEIRA;-8.74;41.94


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2009 às 11:42)

Distrito de Braga:


PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AMARES;-8.35;41.63
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BARCELOS;-8.62;41.53
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BRAGA;-8.42;41.55
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CABECEIRAS DE BASTO;-7.99;41.51
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;CELORICO DE BASTO;-8.00;41.38
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;ESPOSENDE;-8.78;41.53
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FAFE;-8.17;41.44
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;GUIMARAES;-8.29;41.44
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;POVOA DO LANHOSO;-8.27;41.57
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;TERRAS DE BOURO;-8.31;41.72
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIEIRA DO MINHO;-8.14;41.63
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA NOVA DE FAMALICAO;-8.52;41.41
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA VERDE;-8.44;41.65
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VIZELA;-8.31;41.38


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2009 às 17:11)

Distrito do Porto:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AMARANTE;-8.07;41.27
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;BAIAO;-8.03;41.17
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FELGUEIRAS;-8.18;41.37;
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;GONDOMAR;-8.53;41.15
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;LOUSADA;-8.28;41.28
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;MAIA;-8.62;41.23
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;MARCO DE CANAVESES;-8.15;41.18
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;MATOSINHOS;-8.70;41.18
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PACOS DE FERREIRA;-8.38;41.28
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PAREDES;-8.33;41.20
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PENAFIEL;-8.28;41.20
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;PORTO;-8.61;41.15
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;POVOA DO VARZIM;-8.77;41.42
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;SANTO TIRSO;-8.48;41.35
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;TROFA;-8.55;41.35
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VALONGO;-8.50;41.18
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA DO CONDE;-8.75;41.35
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;VILA NOVA DE GAIA;-8.62;41.13


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

Excelente!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2009 às 15:55)

Distrito de Aveiro

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;AGUEDA;-8.45;40.57
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;ALBERGARIA A VELHA;-8.48;40.69
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;ANADIA;-8.43;40.44
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;AROUCA;-8.25;40.93
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;AVEIRO;-8.65;40.64
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;CASTELO DE PAIVA;-8.26;41.04
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;ESPINHO;-8.64;41.00
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;ESTARREJA;-8.57;40.76
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;ILHAVO;-8.67;40.60
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;MEALHADA;-8.45;40.38
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;MURTOSA;-8.64;40.74
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;OLIVEIRA DE AZEMEIS;-8.48;40.84
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;OLIVEIRA DO BAIRRO;-8.49;40.52
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;OVAR;-8.63;40.86
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;SÃO JOAO DA MADEIRA;-8.49;40.90
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;SANTA MARIA DA FEIRA;-8.54;40.93
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;SEVER DO VOUGA;-8.37;40.73
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;VAGOS;-8.68;40.56
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;AVEIRO;VALE DE CAMBRA;-8.40;40.84


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jun 2009 às 01:10)

Tá quase pessoal, falta Coimbra


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 11:01)

Para o Distrito de Coimbra:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;ARGANIL;-8.05;40.22
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;CATANHEDE;-8.59;40.35
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;COIMBRA;-8.43;40.21
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;CONDEIXA A NOVA;-8.50;40.11
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;FIGUEIRA DA FOZ;-8.85;40.15
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;GOIS;-8.11;40.16
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;LOUSA;-8.25;40.11
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;MIRA;-8.74;40.43
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;MIRANDA DO CORVO;-8.33;40.09
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;MONTEMOR O VELHO;-8.68;40.17
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;OLIVEIRA DO HOSPITAL;-7.86;40.36
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;PAMPILHOSA DA SERRA;-7.95;40.05
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;PENACOVA;-8.28;40.27
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;PENELA;-8.39;40.03
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;SOURE;-8.63;40.06
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;TABUA;-8.03;40.36
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;VILA NOVA DE POIARES;-8.26;40.21


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jun 2009 às 22:46)

Muito Obrigado a todos!!!

Estão oficialmente disponíveis para consulta todos os Concelhos do País. 

Assim que puder vou mudar a forma de consulta e fazer outras melhorias. Fico a aguardar sugestões.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jun 2009 às 10:43)

Bons dias malta...

Aqui vai uma sugestão...

Acho que tambem deveria haver modelos para as zonas de montanha como:

Penhas Douradas/Saude;
Geres
etc...

e claro no Algarve  : 
Alcaria do Cume (Sotavento)
Foia(Serra de Monchique)
Serra do Caldeirão

Será possivel faze-lo para as montanhas de todo o pais??


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2009 às 16:17)

]ToRnAdO[;150692 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias malta...
> 
> Aqui vai uma sugestão...
> 
> ...



Também me parece uma boa ideia, 

Assim nas alturas em que a probablidade de nevar for maior o pessoal pode ter uma ideia se vale a pena ir passar umas horas nos pontos mais altos das serras ou não


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2009 às 16:34)

Isso não é assim tão fácil como estão a pedir penso eu, no sentido que o modelo não tem a orografia real, mas sim uma muito mais suave. E seguindo o passo de ir interpolar e buscar o ponto da latitude e longitude pretendida para a T2m por exemplo, vai-se obter o campo de uma altitude muito mais baixa, ou seja sem esse interesse de ver se vai nevar ou não que estão a referir..


----------



## David sf (23 Jun 2009 às 16:51)

Mas está lá a cota de neve, pelo que se pode intuir onde vai nevar. Quando se quiser saber se vai nevar, por exemplo na Arrábida, vai-se aos concelhos de Sesimbra, Setúbal e Palmela, e consulta-se a cota de neve, que não deve ser muito diferente entre eles, e sabe-se se neva ou não.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2009 às 17:01)

David sf disse:


> Mas está lá a cota de neve, pelo que se pode intuir onde vai nevar. Quando se quiser saber se vai nevar, por exemplo na Arrábida, vai-se aos concelhos de Sesimbra, Setúbal e Palmela, e consulta-se a cota de neve, que não deve ser muito diferente entre eles, e sabe-se se neva ou não.



Sim, certamente será melhor ir por aí do que ir ver temperaturas de locais que na realidade o modelo não está a fazer sequer perto da altitude real.
E essa informação que aqui estão a calcular da cota de neve já está para qualquer ponto, independentemente de onde seja.. Por isso..


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 17:47)

já agora tb podiam acrescentar a serra de montejunto, a serra da arrabida e o sobral de monte agraço ( perto de arruda dos vinhos) já qu sao os locais perto de lisboa onde é mais facil nevar (altitude acima de 350mts).
tambem podiam colocar os pontos mais elevados das ilhas....


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jun 2009 às 18:58)

Acho que o Rozzo e o Davis sf, já esclareceram o porque de não ter qualquer interesse a consulta aos picos mais altos, e a melhor alternativa para consultar os dados para estas serras.

A consulta do Concelho onde está a serra, serve perfeitamente para saber se vai nevar ou não e quais são as previsões para um longo raio de quilómetros.

Aliás nem se justifica existirem tantos locais para consulta, dada a proximidade de algumas capitais de Concelho. Estão todos para não discriminar ninguém


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2009 às 15:53)

Novidades:

- Consulta por País/Zona  Distrito  Concelho (acabou a imensa lista de Concelhos)
- Dia da semana (Dom, Seg, Ter, ....)
- Link para consultar nova cidade.

Continuo a aceitar sugestões....


----------



## Hazores (7 Jul 2009 às 16:41)

na minha opinião, a pesquisa desta forma está muito melhor.

e os dias da semana a aparecer torna-se mais fácil para termos melhor a noção do tempo, pelo menos para mim assim está melhor.

continua....


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2009 às 18:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Novidades:
> 
> - Consulta por País/Zona  Distrito  Concelho (acabou a imensa lista de Concelhos)
> - Dia da semana (Dom, Seg, Ter, ....)
> ...



Boa ideia Assim é muitos mais facil chegarm à informação pretendida


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jul 2009 às 10:46)

Novidades:

- Agora já é possível ter um link directo para cada cidade.

Exemplo de Lisboa:







O nome da cidade no final do link, deve ser igual ao que aparece quando se faz manualmente uma consulta:






Assim, já podem criar links nos vossos sites para as cidades desejadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2009 às 12:25)

Quero deixar uma sugestão, no final se possível criar uma tabela principalmente com os totais da precipitação acumulados para as 180 horas, assim quando ocorrer dias seguidos com precipitação não precisávamos de recorrer à calculadora, para somar todas as parcelas.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jul 2009 às 13:39)

E aí está mais uma novidade METEOPT.COM

Os modelos GFS em gráficos para todo o país:






Ainda não existe interface para consulta, portanto têm que consultar por link directo.

Exemplos:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=LISBOA
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=PORTO
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=FARO
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=PONTA DELGADA

É só mudar no fim do link o nome do concelho por outro que queiram consultar.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2009 às 14:09)

HotSpot disse:


> E aí está mais uma novidade METEOPT.COM
> 
> Os modelos GFS em gráficos para todo o país:



Se já estava excelente que hei-de dizer agora...???

Eh pah muito obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2009 às 14:59)

HotSpot disse:


> E aí está mais uma novidade METEOPT.COM
> 
> Os modelos GFS em gráficos para todo o país:
> 
> Ainda não existe interface para consulta, portanto têm que consultar por link directo.



Mais um boa novidade


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jul 2009 às 20:22)

Muito bom

Excelente trabalho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jul 2009 às 00:10)

Parabéns a todos que tornam estas maravilhas possíveis!


----------



## ACalado (15 Jul 2009 às 00:44)

5 estrelas  vá que o IM qualquer dia ainda pedem os produtos disponibilizados pelo meteopt


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

spiritmind disse:


> 5 estrelas  vá que o IM qualquer dia ainda pedem os produtos disponibilizados pelo meteopt



Há boas possibilidades!

Basta saberem o que se passa aqui pelo fórum, e é preciso terem conhecimento dele...


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2009 às 09:09)

Pedro disse:


> Basta saberem o que se passa aqui pelo fórum, e é preciso terem conhecimento dele...



O IM tem conhecimento do fórum


----------



## pedrojoper (17 Jul 2009 às 12:27)

Grande iniciativa! Só vi agora e não pude contribuir mas o mínimo que posso fazer é elogiar!


----------



## DRC (4 Ago 2009 às 21:14)

Não poderá ser também feito o mesmo para as principais cidades da Europa?


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

DRC disse:


> Não poderá ser também feito o mesmo para as principais cidades da Europa?



Da Europa? Dá para todo o mundo  Não há é servidor para isso...

Para já o servidor do meteopt.com não permite aventuras destas. Quem sabe um dia destes temos modelos GFS para cada cantinho do nosso planeta. Para já temos que ser selectivos e embora ainda não estejam disponíveis todas as cidades na base de dados, há dados disponíveis para Portugal Continente, Açores, Madeira, Espanha Continente e Ilhas Baleares Espanholas.

Uma segunda fase passa por disponibilizar dados de países lusófonos, Brasil, Angola, Moçambique, Cabo Verde, etc... e outras áreas de interesse para nós, Canárias, Caraíbas... Depois à conquista do mundo .

Mas aqui ficou mais uma sugestão do DRC. Obrigado e venham mais. Estes modelos são de todos nós.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:40)

Muito bom!!!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

Parabéns pelo esforço...

Quem me dera ter podido ajudar!!!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (10 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Da Europa? Dá para todo o mundo  Não há é servidor para isso...
> 
> Para já o servidor do meteopt.com não permite aventuras destas. Quem sabe um dia destes temos modelos GFS para cada cantinho do nosso planeta. Para já temos que ser selectivos e embora ainda não estejam disponíveis todas as cidades na base de dados, há dados disponíveis para Portugal Continente, Açores, Madeira, Espanha Continente e Ilhas Baleares Espanholas.



Eu não consigo entrar nos meteogramas das cidades Espanholas...


----------



## Knyght (13 Ago 2009 às 01:33)

Erá fixe aparecer também o campo do vento dos 850hpa


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2009 às 08:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu não consigo entrar nos meteogramas das cidades Espanholas...



Venham as cidades espanholas. Quem quer fazer a recolha das coordenadas à semelhança do que se passou com Portugal inteiro mais atrás neste tópico. No caso de Espanha apenas as cidades principais.



Knyght disse:


> Erá fixe aparecer também o campo do vento dos 850hpa



O vento a 850hpa podes encontrar na versão TXT. No gráfico ia ficar mais um quadro e mais confuso do que já é para quem não está habituado a consultar.


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2009 às 06:24)

Não conseguirias colocar com outra cor sobre o mesmo grafico do vento a 10m?


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 00:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Venham as cidades espanholas. *Quem quer fazer a recolha das coordenadas à semelhança do que se passou com Portugal inteiro mais atrás neste tópico.* No caso de Espanha apenas as cidades principais.
> 
> 
> O vento a 850hpa podes encontrar na versão TXT. No gráfico ia ficar mais um quadro e mais confuso do que já é para quem não está habituado a consultar.



Como assim?


----------



## Fil (17 Ago 2009 às 01:23)

Eu ajudava nisso, mas preciso saber o formato.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2009 às 12:28)

Fil disse:


> Eu ajudava nisso, mas preciso saber o formato.



Fil, nem parece teu 

É a mesma coisa que se fez para Portugal, podes ver aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/modelos-gfs-meteopt-com-beta-3398.html#post147656

Para Espanha, em vez de distrito pode ser provincia. Ex: Catalunha, Galiza, Andaluzia, etc...


----------



## Fil (18 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Para Espanha, em vez de distrito pode ser provincia. Ex: Catalunha, Galiza, Andaluzia, etc...



Era isso que precisava saber. 

ESPAÑA;GALIZA;A CORUÑA;-8.39;43.37
ESPAÑA;GALIZA;PONTEVEDRA;-8.64;42.43
ESPAÑA;GALIZA;LUGO;-7.55;43.01
ESPAÑA;GALIZA;OURENSE;-7.86;42.34
ESPAÑA;ASTURIAS;OVIEDO;-5.84;43.36
ESPAÑA;CANTABRIA;SANTANDER;-3.81;43.46
ESPAÑA;EUSKADI;BILBO;-2.93;43.26
ESPAÑA;EUSKADI;GASTEIZ;-2.67;42.84
ESPAÑA;EUSKADI;DONOSTIA;-1.98;43.32
ESPAÑA;LA RIOJA;LOGROÑO;-2.45;42.46
ESPAÑA;NAVARRA;PAMPLONA;-1.64;42.81
ESPAÑA;ARAGÓN;HUESCA;-0.41;42.13
ESPAÑA;ARAGÓN;ZARAGOZA;-0.88;41.65
ESPAÑA;ARAGÓN;TERUEL;-1.10;40.34
ESPAÑA;CATALUNYA;LLEIDA;0.62;41.61
ESPAÑA;CATALUNYA;GIRONA;2.82;41.98
ESPAÑA;CATALUNYA;BARCELONA;2.16;41.38
ESPAÑA;CATALUNYA;TARRAGONA;1.24;41.11
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;LEÓN;-5.57;42.60
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;ZAMORA;-5.74;41.50
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;SALAMANCA;-5.66;40.96
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;PALENCIA;-4.53;42.01
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;VALLADOLID;-4.72;41.65
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;AVILA;-4.70;40.65
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;BURGOS;-3.70;42.34
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;SORIA;-2.46;41.76
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA Y LEÓN;SEGOVIA;-4.12;40.95
ESPAÑA;EXTREMADURA;CÁCERES;-6.37;39.47
ESPAÑA;EXTREMADURA;BADAJOZ;-6.97;38.88
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA LA MANCHA;TOLEDO;-4.02;39.85
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA LA MANCHA;CIUDAD REAL;-3.93;38.98
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA LA MANCHA;GUADALAJARA;-3.16;40.63
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA LA MANCHA;CUENCA;-2.13;40.07
ESPAÑA;CASTILLA LA MANCHA;ALBACETE;-1.86;38.99
ESPAÑA;MADRID;MADRID;-3.70;40.41
ESPAÑA;COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA;CASTELLÓN;-0.03;39.98
ESPAÑA;COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA;VALENCIA;-0.37;39.47
ESPAÑA;COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA;ALICANTE;-0.48;38.34
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;HUELVA;-6.95;37.25
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;SEVILLA;-5.99;37.38
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;CADIZ;-6.29;36.53
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;CÓRDOBA;-4.78;37.88
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;MALAGA;-4.42;36.72
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;JAÉN;-3.79;37.76
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;GRANADA;-3.60;37.17
ESPAÑA;ANDALUCÍA;ALMERÍA;-2.46;36.84
ESPAÑA;MURCIA;MURCIA;-1.12;37.98
ESPAÑA;CEUTA;CEUTA;-5.31;35.88
ESPAÑA;MELILLA;MELILLA;-2.93;35.29
ESPAÑA;BALEARES;PALMA;2.65;39.56
ESPAÑA;CANARIAS;TENERIFE;-16.25;28.47
ESPAÑA;CANARIAS;LAS PALMAS;-15.43;28.12


----------



## HotSpot (19 Ago 2009 às 14:44)

OK, Já estão disponíveis as cidades de Espanha que o FIL postou acima.


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Out 2009 às 15:04)

Ao fim de tanto tempo descobri aqui mais uma excelente novidade. Já coloquei a minha para Sintra nos favoritos da Internet. Tenho só uma questão que não sei se já teve resposta aqui no fórum ou não: a que horas (nossas) são actualizadas as runs? Pergunto isto porque neste momento são cerca de 15 horas e ainda só aparece a das 6 da manhã. Obrigado e parabéns ao HotSpot pela trabalho, empenho e paciência em nos dar mais esta prenda


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2009 às 16:42)

Jota 21 disse:


> a que horas (nossas) são actualizadas as runs?



Estas são as horas a que ficam disponíveis as runs:

( Horário de Verão )

Run 00 - 05:30
Run 06 - 11:30
Run 12 - 17:30
Run 18 - 23:30

( Horário de Inverno )

Run 00 - 04:30
Run 06 - 10:30
Run 12 - 16:30
Run 18 - 22:30


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Out 2009 às 16:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Estas são as horas a que ficam disponíveis as runs:
> 
> ( Horário de Verão )
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta. Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2009 às 23:29)

Será que Queluz poderia ser contemplado pelo sistema dos modelos GFS - Meteopt 

38.45 e -9.15


----------



## Zapiao (27 Out 2009 às 00:26)

Entao ja temos nova run (23h30)


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2009 às 08:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será que Queluz poderia ser contemplado pelo sistema dos modelos GFS - Meteopt
> 
> 38.45 e -9.15



Pode no dia que for capital de concelho . Podes usar da Amadora, Oeiras ou Sintra. Se veres com atenção a diferença entre as 3 deve ser mínima.



Zapiao disse:


> Entao ja temos nova run (23h30)



Agora estamos no horário de Inverno, ficam disponíveis a estas horas:

( Horário de Inverno )

Run 00 - 04:30
Run 06 - 10:30
Run 12 - 16:30
Run 18 - 22:30


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Out 2009 às 16:24)

Uma perguntinha de leigo na matéria: nas tabelas das runs do GFS o que são o CAPE, o LI (C) e o DAM? Todas as outras eu entendo o que são mas estas três não...


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2009 às 17:25)

Jota 21 disse:


> Uma perguntinha de leigo na matéria: nas tabelas das runs do GFS o que são o CAPE, o LI (C) e o DAM? Todas as outras eu entendo o que são mas estas três não...



A explicação já foi dada pormenorizadamente algures aqui no forum, mas como não encontrei fica aqui um resumo simples:

CAPE (Convective available potencial energy) - Energia que uma parcela de ar teria se elevada verticalmente a uma certa distância na atmosfera. É expressa em J/Kg. Embora dependente de vários factores, são geralmente indicadores de instabilidade atmosférica (possíveis trovoadas), sendo que quanto maior valor, tendencialmente mais instabilidade é expectável.

LI (Lifted Index) - Diferença de temperatura entre uma parcela elevada adiabaticamente e a temperatura ambiente a uma determinada pressão (geralmente 500hPa). Normalmente valores positivos indicam uma atmosfera estável e negativos uma atmosfera instável.

DAM - Espessura da atmosfera em decâmetros. Em sistemas de altas pressões este valor é geralmente superior que em depressões (situações de instabilidade).

Esta explicação, é apenas um resumo em traços largos.


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Out 2009 às 09:58)

vitamos disse:


> A explicação já foi dada pormenorizadamente algures aqui no forum, mas como não encontrei fica aqui um resumo simples:
> 
> CAPE (Convective available potencial energy) - Energia que uma parcela de ar teria se elevada verticalmente a uma certa distância na atmosfera. É expressa em J/Kg. Embora dependente de vários factores, são geralmente indicadores de instabilidade atmosférica (possíveis trovoadas), sendo que quanto maior valor, tendencialmente mais instabilidade é expectável.
> 
> ...



Obrigado. Foi uma boa explicação, simples e concisa. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mago (28 Out 2009 às 14:14)

Boa tarde

Gostei bastante desta aplicação dos Modelos GFS, venho dar uma sugestões à versão ainda BETA:

 - A disponibilidade em gráficos da forma simples como está em texto sem necessidade de trocar a localidade no browser.

 - A integração da aplicação no fórum num dos ménus principais, em que se poderia chamar por tendencia do tempo ou algo assim em que o utilizador coloca a localidade directamente sem sair do fórum.

 - A integração de umas nuvens ou sol tal como está nos quadros do freemeteo em cima no grafico da precipitação/temperatura

 -  Futuramente se for possivel tambem um gráfico com o risco de incêndio mediante os parametros, tipo como está a "cota de neve".

 - uma solução para visualizar os dados a partir de um celular ( sei nao é facil)

Relembro que isto são apenas sugestões e não observações, o trabalho está impecável, sou um assíduo visitante desta aplicação. PARABENS!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2009 às 14:45)

Mago disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Gostei bastante desta aplicação dos Modelos GFS, venho dar uma sugestões à versão ainda BETA:
> 
> ...



Estamos a trabalhar numa interface integrada para tudo.

Por isso chamamos BETA, ainda em fase de testes e com muito trabalhinho ainda por fazer.

Obrigado pelas sugestões, todas muito válidas, algumas já pensadas por nós e outras inovadoras e muito interessantes.

Assim que tivermos novidades, é neste tópico que vão aparecer. Até lá venham daí mais sugestões.


----------



## joaoj (31 Out 2009 às 21:58)

Fantastico, este pessoal do meteoPt é mesmo fantastico...


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 09:16)

Uma questão com as cotas de neve: sei que não faz sentido físico a colocação de cotas negativas, e compreendo a lógica da colocação de 0 quando esta dá negativa. Mas, como por exemplo nalgumas runs de ontem em Donostia e em Bilbao, é importante saber-se se a cota calculada é de -50, e aí é improvável que haja neve devido ao efeito marítimo, ou então é de -500 e aí é certo que há neve. Será possível isto, ou a fórmula de cálculo só é válida acima de 0?


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 10:57)

David sf disse:


> Uma questão com as cotas de neve: sei que não faz sentido físico a colocação de cotas negativas, e compreendo a lógica da colocação de 0 quando esta dá negativa. Mas, como por exemplo nalgumas runs de ontem em Donostia e em Bilbao, é importante saber-se se a cota calculada é de -50, e aí é improvável que haja neve devido ao efeito marítimo, ou então é de -500 e aí é certo que há neve. Será possível isto, ou a fórmula de cálculo só é válida acima de 0?



A formula consegue calcular valores negativos, mas não faz sentido apresentar.

O efeito marítimo e uma dor de cabeça por resolver mas com o tempo vai ser melhorado. Este inverno vai ser o tira-teimas e vão ser estudados diversos cenários para melhorar o algoritmo.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

Sem querer estar a dar trabalho, qual é a possibilidade de criar um modelo para a Fóia? O que já está feito é para a cidade de Monchique, mas seria interessante ver as condições para a Fóia (presumo que deve ter algumas variações, nomeadamente em temperatura, visto a Fóia estar a uma cota superior). 

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;FOIA;-8.59;37.315


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 15:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Sem querer estar a dar trabalho, qual é a possibilidade de criar um modelo para a Fóia? O que já está feito é para a cidade de Monchique, mas seria interessante ver as condições para a Fóia (presumo que deve ter algumas variações, nomeadamente em temperatura, visto a Fóia estar a uma cota superior).
> 
> PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;FARO;FOIA;-8.59;37.315



As regras são capital de concelho. Se começo a abrir excepções, vai ficar uma grande confusão. De qualquer forma nos modelos a altitude não tem importância e a distância de poucos quilómetros não representa diferença significativa.

A única coisa que pensei em fazer para abranger mais zonas é a pesquisa por coordenadas, assim já ficavam todos contentes 

Assim que tiver novidades, coloco aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

HotSpot disse:


> As regras são capital de concelho. Se começo a abrir excepções, vai ficar uma grande confusão. De qualquer forma nos modelos a altitude não tem importância e a distância de poucos quilómetros não representa diferença significativa.
> 
> A única coisa que pensei em fazer para abranger mais zonas é a pesquisa por coordenadas, assim já ficavam todos contentes
> 
> Assim que tiver novidades, coloco aqui.



Ok. Se de facto a diferença não fôr significativa, não vale a pena então.
Essa situação da pesquisa por coordenadas é a melhor solução. Cada um pesquisa o local que quiser.


----------



## iceworld (14 Dez 2009 às 15:43)

HotSpot disse:


> As regras são capital de concelho. Se começo a abrir excepções, vai ficar uma grande confusão. De qualquer forma nos modelos a altitude não tem importância e a distância de poucos quilómetros não representa diferença significativa.
> 
> A única coisa que pensei em fazer para abranger mais zonas é a pesquisa por coordenadas, assim já ficavam todos contentes
> 
> Assim que tiver novidades, coloco aqui.



Trabalhador incansável por esta comunidade!
O meu obrigado por isso


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2010 às 10:26)

rijo disse:


> Não existem capitais de concelho, mas sim sedes de concelho (apenas um pormenor).
> 
> Outro pormenor: onde escrevem cidades, deveriam escrever municípios. Existem sedes de municípios que não são cidades.



Essa já foi a organização inicial que fiz. Mas depois apareceu a Espanha e baralhou a organização toda. Acho que no meio desta confusão, esta é forma mais intuitiva de pesquisa.



rijo disse:


> Compreendo a lógica de não terem as cidades, mas sim os municípios. A variação dos municípios na AML é mínima.
> 
> Nem sei se não deveriam ter a divisão por distritos apenas. Existem variações assim tão substanciais?



Existem grandes variações em alguns distritos. Por exemplo Beja que vai do atlântico a Espanha.

Ainda não tive tempo de fazer a pesquisa por coordenadas mas espero que em breve seja uma realidade. O tempo tem sido escasso mas algumas melhorias significativas já circulam aqui pela massa cinzenta . Agora, há que por em prática assim que puder.


----------



## rijo (8 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Essa já foi a organização inicial que fiz. Mas depois apareceu a Espanha e baralhou a organização toda. Acho que no meio desta confusão, esta é forma mais intuitiva de pesquisa.
> 
> Existem grandes variações em alguns distritos. Por exemplo Beja que vai do atlântico a Espanha.
> 
> Ainda não tive tempo de fazer a pesquisa por coordenadas mas espero que em breve seja uma realidade. O tempo tem sido escasso mas algumas melhorias significativas já circulam aqui pela massa cinzenta . Agora, há que por em prática assim que puder.



Toda a razão. Nem me recordava da dimensão dos distritos. O que queria dizer era as NUTSIII Mapa e regiões aqui


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2010 às 17:04)

Finalmente algum tempo e muitas modificações:

- A consulta agora pergunta no fim se quer output em modo texto ou gráfico
- Novo, pesquisa por coordenadas
- Adicionadas muitas cidades a Espanha

Espero que gostem


----------



## NibasH (12 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Enhorabuena desde España por esta herramienta tan útil que desde meteoasturias.com y su foro visitamos muy a menudo.

Si se me permite, estaría bien, y pienso que sería muy útil para completar vuestro listado, añadir los puntos de las estaciones de esqui como por ejemplo; 

España - Andalucía - Sierra Nevada: -3.37; 37.06
España - Aragón - Formigal:  -0.37; 42.77
España - Aragón - Panticosa: -0.27; 42.71
España - Aragón - Cerler: 0.55; 42.58
España - Aragón - Astún y Candanchú: -0.52; 42.79
España - Aragón - Javalambre: -1.02; 40.11
España - Aragón - Valdelinares: -0.62; 40.38
España - Asturias - Fuentes de Invierno: -5.39; 43.04
España - Asturias - Valgrande Pajares: -5.39; 43.05
España - Cantabria - Alto Campoo: -4.37; 43.03
España - Castilla y León- San Isidro: -5.39; 43.04
España - Castilla y León- Leitariegos: -6.41; 42.99
España - Castilla y León - La Covatilla (Sierra de Béjar): -5.69; 40.35
España - Catalunya - Baqueira Beret: 0.93; 42.69
España - Catalunya - Alp2500 (La Molina y La Masella): 1.91; 42.33
España - Catalunya - Boi Taull: 0.86; 42.47
España - Galicia - Manzaneda: -7.29; 42.27
España - Madrid - Navacerrada y Valdesqui: -3.97; 40.78

Gracias y enhorabuena otra vez.


----------



## kikofra (13 Jan 2010 às 02:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Finalmente algum tempo e muitas modificações:
> 
> - A consulta agora pergunta no fim se quer output em modo texto ou gráfico
> - Novo, pesquisa por coordenadas
> ...



Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2010 às 03:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Finalmente algum tempo e muitas modificações:
> 
> - A consulta agora pergunta no fim se quer output em modo texto ou gráfico
> - Novo, pesquisa por coordenadas
> ...



Claro que gostamos
Está cada vez melhor mais facil e intuitivo de usar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 11:50)

Muito bem! Os meus parabens


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 18:40)

Modificação:

A forma como é calculada a cota de neve foi alterada. Depois de imensos testes neste Inverno, o cálculo utilizado a partir de agora é o que nos dá mais garantias de se aproximar da cota real.

Um grande obrigado ao Rozzo, que desenvolveu o novo algoritmo.


----------



## David sf (18 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

HotSpot disse:


> Modificação:
> 
> A forma como é calculada a cota de neve foi alterada. Depois de imensos testes neste Inverno, o cálculo utilizado a partir de agora é o que nos dá mais garantias de se aproximar da cota real.
> 
> Um grande obrigado ao Rozzo, que desenvolveu o novo algoritmo.



Parabéns e muito obrigado por esta nova evolução. E podemos saber mais pormenores? Já deu para entender que contabiliza a temperatura à superfície. E a humidade também? 
O anterior algoritmo era bom para o cálculo de cotas em frentes frias vindas do Atlântico, e foi por isso que o ano passado esteve bem. Como não tinha em conta a temperatura à superfície, falhava sempre por excesso quando se tratavam de entradas de sudoeste com frio instalado, o padrão dominante este ano.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

David sf disse:


> Parabéns e muito obrigado por esta nova evolução. E podemos saber mais pormenores? Já deu para entender que contabiliza a temperatura à superfície. E a humidade também?
> O anterior algoritmo era bom para o cálculo de cotas em frentes frias vindas do Atlântico, e foi por isso que o ano passado esteve bem. Como não tinha em conta a temperatura à superfície, falhava sempre por excesso quando se tratavam de entradas de sudoeste com frio instalado, o padrão dominante este ano.



Sim, o cálculo anterior basicamente só funcionava bem com entradas  clássicas de norte/noroeste, daquelas com frio em altura e geopotenciais baixos, mas falhava olimpicamente nestas situações que temos vivido com frio instalado nos níveis baixos. Tinhamos plena consciência disso, o ano passado funcionava bem à excepção de alguns eventos de Bragança/nordeste, nas situações peculiares do frio instalado. Mas este ano, essas situações do frio instalado  (no interior) foram mais a norma do que a excepção. Claro que qualquer algoritmo que se desenvolva é sempre uma coisa um bocado conceptual e com muitas limitações, a começar pelos próprios dados do modelo, global de grelha com pouca resolução, por muitas melhorias que se façam é sempre apenas uma orientação, experimental, pois não há forma de se "universalizar" numa fórmula uma coisa destas, cada região terá as suas especificidades. Mas sobre os pormenores, o rozzo que explique.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

Excelente actualização! Está cada vez melhor!

Obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (19 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

Olá

Em relação à dúvida do David, tentarei explicar muito resumidamente! 

Quando fizeram estes produtos (meteogramas, mapas, etc) fiquei curioso sobre como estimavam a cota de neve e em conversa com o Vince ele mostrou-me os vários algoritmos que encontraram por aí. Também falámos nas fraquezas deles em determinadas situações, e olhando para eles não fiz nada de mais, apenas "brinquei" um pouco, fazendo termos análogos mas contando com níveis baixos, portanto sim, temperatura e humidade nesses níveis, para ver se a coisa ficava melhor.

Espero que sim, apenas uma "experiência" simples, mas claro como foi dito atrás, isto de fazer uma fórmula genérica "mágica" não existe, há casos e casos, e qualquer algoritmo automático vai falhar em muitos casos! 

Além de que mesmo que um algoritmo fosse perfeito (que não é de certezinha!) a dar cotas sabendo um perfil da atmosfera, os modelos também não são perfeitos, e estas cotas vêm de PREVISÕES de um modelo, que embora bom também é imperfeito, portanto.. Além de claro a sua resolução espacial perder toda a mesoscala!


----------



## Mago (19 Fev 2010 às 19:41)

Muito bom! Faço questão de consultar nas varias saidas do dia...

Continuem belo trabalho, parabéns!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mar 2010 às 14:36)

Os modelos passam a estar disponíveis no servidor do *meteopt*.

*Quem tiver link para o endereço antigo, mude quanto antes para o novo.*

*http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/*

*Exemplos de links directos para consultar uma determinada cidade:*

*Modo TXT:*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=LISBOA

*Modo GRÁFICO*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=LISBOA

*Exemplos de links directos para consultar por coordenadas:*

*Modo TXT*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxtcoor.php?lat=38.71&lon=-9.14

*Modo GRÁFICO*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphiccoor.php?lat=38.71&lon=-9.14


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2010 às 18:35)

rozzo disse:


> Olá
> 
> Em relação à dúvida do David, tentarei explicar muito resumidamente!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde!

Para já e tendo como exemplo o último episódio do passado dia 9 de Março pela madrugada, acho que agora sim as cotas de neve estão boas! Só fica uma questão as cotas de neve é de acumulação verdade?
Visto que a neve caia com alguma dificuldade a 450m e apenas quando a precipitação era mais intensa. É certo que assisti em momentos muito efémeros a alguns flocos por entre a chuva a 330m (lá está quando a precipitação era mais intensa), mas isso não conta como cota de neve.


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2010 às 20:44)

actioman disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Para já e tendo como exemplo o último episódio do passado dia 9 de Março pela madrugada, acho que agora sim as cotas de neve estão boas! Só fica uma questão as cotas de neve é de acumulação verdade?
> Visto que a neve caia com alguma dificuldade a 450m e apenas quando a precipitação era mais intensa. É certo que assisti em momentos muito efémeros a alguns flocos por entre a chuva a 330m (lá está quando a precipitação era mais intensa), mas isso não conta como cota de neve.



Penso que se poderá dizer que é uma tentativa de estimar a cota à qual se vê cair mesmo neve, mesmo que não esteja a acumular, não de agua-neve claro, que essa será mais baixa.
Mas claro vale o que vale...

Seja como for, tem 2 ligeiras correcções, mas só alteradas no dia depois desse 9 Março. Penso que na prática dariam nessas zonas nessa noite menos uns 100m talvez, no máximo dos máximos 200m mas acho que não tanto. E pelo contrário dará cotas mais realistas em eventos de cotas altas, que estariam demasiado baixas, mas esses normalmente não se repara muito! 

Mas lá está, vale o que vale, é uma estimativa, e por mais perfeito que fosse, vai atrás do modelo GFS, que se estiver a falhar, tudo vai atrás claro. Nesse dia estava a dar temperaturas a 2m 4/5º acima da realidade pela hora de jantar, portanto estava atrasado o frio penso eu..


----------



## Johnny Storm (16 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

Relativamente ao facto de a orografia não ser bem representada no GFS, não seria interessante fazer exactamente o mesmo mas usando saídas de um modelo de mesoscala, em que a orografia tem resolução típica de 1km? Não sei bem como fazem para descarregar os dados do GFS, mas creio que as nossas corridas de mesoscala são públicas (www.weather.ul.pt), pelo que se se acharem interessante, descarrega-se as nossas corridas para o servidor do meteopt assim que estiverem prontas e tenta-se reduzir alguns dos erros. O único problema é que as nossas previsões só vão até às 72h.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

Pessoal descobri q o meteograma p Coimbra ñ está correcto nas coordenadas. As actuais ficam muito para N da cidade bem perto da Mealhada.


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 05:39)

Será possível adicional o Soaring Index?
Para quem não sabe é a previsão de trovoada.


> *Soaring Index *
> 
> The Soaring Index is a measure of the lift offered by convective clouds. It is commonly calculated using weather information between 5 000 feet (1 524 metres) and 20 000 feet (6 096 metres). The latest Soaring Index is shown on the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2010 às 23:49)

Olá

Fiz um novo apanhado nas coordenadas para o distrito de Coimbra no Google Earth e apurei os seguintes valores:

PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;ARGANIL;-8.03;40.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;CATANHEDE;-8.36;40.21
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;COIMBRA;-8.26;40.13
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;CONDEIXA A NOVA;-8.30;40.07
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;FIGUEIRA DA FOZ;-8.52;40.09
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;GOIS;-8.07;40.10
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;LOUSA;-8.15;40.07
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;MIRA;-8.44;40.26
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;MIRANDA DO CORVO;-8.20;40.05
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;MONTEMOR O VELHO;-8.41;40.11
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;OLIVEIRA DO HOSPITAL;-7.52;40.22
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;PAMPILHOSA DA SERRA;-7.57;40.03
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;PENACOVA;-8.17;40.16
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;PENELA;-8.23;40.02
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;SOURE;-8.37;40.04
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;TABUA;-8.02;40.22
PORTUGAL CONTINENTE;COIMBRA;VILA NOVA DE POIARES;-8.02;40.22

Se mais alguém tentar apurar os valores irá ter valores *quase parecidos* a estes ...


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2010 às 00:28)

Knyght disse:


> Será possível adicional o Soaring Index?
> Para quem não sabe é a previsão de trovoada.



Nos meteogramas está o LI (Lifted Index) e o CAPE. O LI é um índice do mesmo tipo variando ligeiramente nas camadas que entram no seu cálculo, e literalmente também é considerado um "Soaring Index", é escusado usar mais um para além do que usamos. Quer um quer outro são índices antigos e bastante limitados, muito usados no passado porque eram de cálculo simples e rápido, basicamente gradientes térmicos verticais entre níveis diferentes, mas hoje em dia para trovoadas o ideal é analisar analisar um skewt e o cape.


----------



## Knyght (23 Mar 2010 às 01:16)

O que constatei por modelos da GFS é que o Soaring Index limita-se mais a possibilidade de trovoada mesmo enquanto tanto lift como o cape entram outras variaveis que amplificam a zona em coberto.

Por exemplo dia 01/03/2010 Canarias e Madeira









A trovoada registada foi como um comboio, mais aproximada a zona Soaring superior a 0 que a larga zona amarela do lift index, sei que dá para se orientar mais não é bem a mesma coisa parece-se o Soaring mais limitativo.
Enfim foi só uma ideia.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2010 às 22:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Os modelos passam a estar disponíveis no servidor do *meteopt*.
> 
> *Quem tiver link para o endereço antigo, mude quanto antes para o novo.*
> 
> ...



O meteopt.com é responsável pela elevação a cidade de inumeras vilas 
portuguesas

Porque não colocar "localidade" em vez de "cidade", seria uma das formas de corrigir o erro. 

Fica a sugestão.

Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jul 2010 às 21:19)

Hoje com a RUN das 12Z entrou oficialmente em funcionamento a nova verão do modelo GFS.

Uma das novidades foi o primeiro painel ser estendido de 180H para 192H.

Já estão corrigidos os outputs e já é possível ver a cada run até às 192H.


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2010 às 17:41)

Desde que a run paralela substituiu a operacional que tenho reparado que os meteogramas do Meteopt põem precipitação, enquanto que as cartas do Meteociel não. Hoje, na run das 12z, para Portel, aconteceu de novo.

Meteograma (0,2 mm às 186h, mas com 0% de nuvens):






Cartas do Meteociel:











As cartas do Wetterzentrale também não prevêm qualquer precipitação.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

David sf disse:


> Desde que a run paralela substituiu a operacional que tenho reparado que os meteogramas do Meteopt põem precipitação, enquanto que as cartas do Meteociel não. Hoje, na run das 12z, para Portel, aconteceu de novo.



Penso que estará tudo bem, e terá apenas a ver com as resoluções.
Na nossa carta dessa run, aparece de facto uma pequena mancha no Alentejo que não aparecia no meteociel para a mesma run/hora. A haver algum problema, será do Meteociel e não nosso.


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Até deve ser é das resoluções das escalas usadas para representar a precipitação serem diferentes, o que faz sempre que representações diferentes possam aparecer com ou sem chuva quando se tratam de precipitações residuais..


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2010 às 21:57)

É impressão minha ou a nova versão do GFS lida mal com a previsão do vento ?

As previsões ficam sempre abaixo do real.


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Então e quando uns meteogramas para capitas da Europa?


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2010 às 18:31)

rozzo disse:


> Então e quando uns meteogramas para capitas da Europa?



Talvez só daqui a uns anos...quando os "servers" forem mais rápidos. 

Se alguém quiser disponibilizar um superPC (qualquer coisa como 4 Xeon, 16GB de Ram, discos muito rápidos deve chegar) faço outputs para qualquer ponto no planeta.


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2010 às 22:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Talvez só daqui a uns anos...quando os "servers" forem mais rápidos.
> 
> Se alguém quiser disponibilizar um superPC (qualquer coisa como 4 Xeon, 16GB de Ram, discos muito rápidos deve chegar) faço outputs para qualquer ponto no planeta.



Por isso mesmo "sugeri" a cena só de capitais, nada com possibilidade de escolher coordenadas como se tem actualmente para Portugal.
Nem que fosse escolher apenas umas quantas capitais e "mai nada"?
Era assim tão pesado? Eu estou a falar sem saber os recursos naturalmente!


----------



## Hazores (17 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

boa tarde,

se calhar este não será o topico mais indicado para o fazer, mas cá vai.

estava a ver hoje os modelos GFS Meteopt para ANGRA DO HEROÌSMO quando vi isto







a minha questão é a seguinte com estas condições a cota de neve não seria mais baixa? ou este modelo já tem em conta o Oceano e acrescenta à cota 200 a 300 m de altitude?

PS: desculpem se este não é o tópico mais aproriado para colocar esta questão.


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Hazores disse:


> a minha questão é a seguinte com estas condições a cota de neve não seria mais baixa? ou este modelo já tem em conta o Oceano e acrescenta à cota 200 a 300 m de altitude?
> 
> PS: desculpem se este não é o tópico mais aproriado para colocar esta questão.



O modelo deve ter em conta a temperatura a 2m daí essas cotas elevadas.
Aproveito esta imagem do Hazores para fazer uma pergunta.
É suposto haver precipitação com 0% de nuvens? (p.e. linhas 3, 4 e 5 da imagem)
É uma coisa bastante recorrente no Modelo e que aparentemente não faz muito sentido..


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2011 às 23:11)

Hazores:

Deve ter a ver com a influência do oceano. Se reparares a T2m é um pouco alta.

Vinc7e:

É estranho. O GFS é que faz os modelos. A única explicação que vejo é cada linha ser para um período de 3 horas.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2011 às 11:22)

*Novidade:*

- Na pesquisa por coordenadas já é possível obter o meteograma para todo o mundo (limite latitude 80º max / -80º min)

*Melhoramento:*

- Processamento mais rápido
- Correcção de BUG que mostrava meteograma com erros (incompleto)


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2011 às 12:16)

óptimos melhoramentos.

parabéns, MeteoPt!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

Novo produto nos meteogramas MeteoPT.com

GFS - Perfil Vertical em texto até às 72H

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxtv.php?cidade=LISBOA

Embora seja um pouco complicado, tentei simplificar ao máximo a leitura deste output. Claro que pode ser melhorado, aceitam-se sugestões.

Até às 72H apenas para não sobrecarregar o nosso servidor e até porque não se justifica muito além desse período.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 15:25)

Finalmente descodificado pelo MeteoPT! Bem como sempre, continuem com o bom trabalho!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2011 às 15:35)

Se calhar o ideal seria fazer um tópico ou até mesmo neste, meter umas legendas do que cada coisa é, porque vai haver muito pessoal que não vai entender um chavo do que certas coisas representam e para que servem, falo inclusive de mim


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 15:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar o ideal seria fazer um tópico ou até mesmo neste, meter umas legendas do que cada coisa é, porque vai haver muito pessoal que não vai entender um chavo do que certas coisas representam e para que servem, falo inclusive de mim



A legenda está por baixo do perfil.  No fundo da página.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> A legenda está por baixo do perfil.  No fundo da página.



Ops, erro meu, obrigado.


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2011 às 21:19)

Grande Produto!!!!


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2011 às 00:53)

Muito bom sim senhor! E certamente muito trabalho de backgorund! 

Obrigado pela qualidade com que nos brindam nesta casa!


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2011 às 11:55)

Um muito obrigado mais um produto de grande qualidade


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2011 às 14:22)

Obrigado MeteoPt


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2011 às 20:21)

Muitos parabéns, e um muito obrigado.


----------



## Pastichio (2 Set 2011 às 16:30)

Seria possível informar se a percentagem de nebulosidade a que se refere o modelo são nuvens totais, altas, médias ou baixas?

Se forem as totais seria possível descriminar no modelo textual? Presto todo o meu apoio (de meteorologista) se for necessário.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2012 às 11:24)

Pastichio disse:


> Seria possível informar se a percentagem de nebulosidade a que se refere o modelo são nuvens totais, altas, médias ou baixas?
> 
> Se forem as totais seria possível descriminar no modelo textual? Presto todo o meu apoio (de meteorologista) se for necessário.



Obrigado pela disponibilidade. É a nebulosidade total em percentagem. É possível discriminar por baixas/medias/altas mas infelizmente o espaço no modo textual está cada vez mais curto.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2012 às 11:27)

*Update:*

Nova formula para calcular a cota de neve. Caso detectem algum bug, reportem neste tópico.



*Como consultar os modelos:*

Por cidade:

Texto:
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/*gfstxt.php*?cidade=LISBOA
Gráfico:
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/*gfsgraphic.php*?cidade=LISBOA
Perfil Vertical:
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/*gfstxtv.php*?cidade=LISBOA

Por coordenadas:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?*lat=38.71&lon=-9.14*
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?*lat=38.71&lon=-9.14*
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxtv.php?*lat=38.71&lon=-9.14*

Últimas 4 Run's: *Novidade*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=LISBOA&*run=0*
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?lat=38.71&lon=-9.14&*run=0*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=LISBOA&*run=6*
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?lat=38.71&lon=-9.14&*run=6*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=LISBOA&*run=12*
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?lat=38.71&lon=-9.14&*run=12*

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=LISBOA&*run=18*
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?lat=38.71&lon=-9.14&*run=18*

Se no momento da query, a RUN consultada estiver a sair, aparecerão apenas os dados disponíveis.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Fev 2012 às 17:18)

Uma duvida: no meteograma aqui para Coimbra as coordenadas apontam para um local perto da Tocha. Alguem sabe explicar o porquê disto? Será erro certamente nao?


----------



## Mago (4 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

Quero Parabenizar os autores deste projeto, já é uma página obrigatória para mim todos os dias. Espero que esta continuidade dê asas a um reconhecimento que extravase o próprio fórum, porque merece !

Obrigado


----------



## jPdF (4 Fev 2012 às 17:47)

Zapiao disse:


> Uma duvida: no meteograma aqui para Coimbra as coordenadas apontam para um local perto da Tocha. Alguem sabe explicar o porquê disto? Será erro certamente nao?



Olha que não... mais central que isto em Coimbra só se fosse no pátio das Universidades, ou na Praça da Républica.

Link para o Google Maps das coordenadas do Meteograma


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2012 às 18:13)

O GFS tem uma resolução de 0.5º (~55 Km) logo não faz diferença nenhuma se as coordenadas apontam para o centro da cidade ou para a periferia.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jul 2012 às 12:53)

Foram atualizados os meteogramas com output's diferentes.

Os links antigos ainda funcionam, mas convêm actualizar favoritos ou sites para os novos links.

Opções:
cidade= "cidade na base de dados"
lat = "latitude"
lon = "longitude"
lang = pt, es, en
type = txt, graph
units = m, i
run = 0, 6,12,18

Novidades:
- Novo design
- Obter nome da localidade por coordenadas
- Obter altitude por coordenadas
- Diferentes Linguas (Português, Espanhol, Inglês)
- Diferentes Unidades (Métrico, Imperial)


----------



## CptRena (4 Jul 2012 às 15:01)

Tem muito bom aspecto esta nova versão 

Gosto muito


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jul 2012 às 18:10)

Muitos parabens, o aspeto é mais agradável e com indicação de altitude.

Já agora aproveito para indicar algum possível lapso:

1) Vila Velha de Rodão pertence ao distrito de Castelo Branco, contudo na janela aparece "Santana, Portalegre, Portugal/186m".

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/mete...ILA VELHA DE RÓDÃO&lang=pt&type=graph&units=m


2) Proença-a-nova

A altitude média anda nos 500-600m e não na casa dos 300m.

3) Idanha-a-Nova

A altitude média anda nos 400m e não na casa dos 200m (barragem).


----------



## Jota 21 (4 Jul 2012 às 20:52)

As novas tabelas têm óptimo aspecto mas as antigas também não incomodavam nada. Eram e continuarão a ser de consulta diária. 
Só uma questão relativa ao vento: os valores de velocidade do vento a 10m são os que nós sentimos? E a V.850 é o quê? Já agora vejo em alguns sites as previsões da velocidade das rajadas de vento (p.ex. no Windguru). As vossas tabelas não poderão ter essa opção?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2012 às 10:07)

Como diz na legenda, V.850hPa é o vento a 850hPa. 
Ok, e onde é isso? 
Tens uma coluna onde diz a altitude de 850hPa, por exemplo, 1500 metros, quer dizer que 1500 metros acima do nível do mar estão aqueles valores de vento.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jul 2012 às 10:25)

Boas... 


Gostava de sugerir a uniformização da coluna (dos valores *mm* ) respeitante ao quadro da precipitação.

Ou seja, da maneira como é atualmente apresentada e olhando assim de repente para o gráfico da precipitação respeitante a Vieira do Minho..

Exemplo 1:






..parece que irá chover mais do que no exemplo 2, respeitante a Viana do Castelo (estranhamente só aparece Portugal)

Exemplo 2:






O que eu sugeria era que fosse utilizado "a escala" apresentado no exemplo 2.

Ficaria tipo, de *0.0mm *a *5.0mm*..desde que a precipitação fosse inferior aos *5.0mm*

Ficaria depois de *0.0mm* a *10mm*...quando fosse superior aos *5.0mm*

*0,0mm* a *20mm*...quando superiror a *10mm*

etc..etc






abraço


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2012 às 10:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Muitos parabens, o aspeto é mais agradável e com indicação de altitude.
> 
> Já agora aproveito para indicar algum possível lapso:
> 
> ...



1) 2) 3) Corrigido, as coordenadas não estavam corretas.



Jota 21 disse:


> As novas tabelas têm óptimo aspecto mas as antigas também não incomodavam nada. Eram e continuarão a ser de consulta diária.
> Só uma questão relativa ao vento: os valores de velocidade do vento a 10m são os que nós sentimos? E a V.850 é o quê? Já agora vejo em alguns sites as previsões da velocidade das rajadas de vento (p.ex. no Windguru). As vossas tabelas não poderão ter essa opção?



O vento a 10 metros, é isso mesmo, a intensidade do vento 10m acima do solo.
O V.850, é o vento a 850hPa. Na coluna A.850 pode ser consultada a altitude sobre o nível do mar. Portanto, será a intensidade média do vento a essa altitude.
Era possível colocar também os valores das rajadas de vento, mas são valores muito falíveis e localizados. Como resultado disso, tornam-se pouco importantes.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2012 às 10:44)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas...
> 
> 
> Gostava de sugerir a uniformização da coluna (dos valores *mm* ) respeitante ao quadro da precipitação.
> ...



Boa sugestão e já aplicada.

Obrigado e abraço.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jul 2012 às 11:14)

Parabens pelo novo Layout dos Modelos Beta Meteopt!! Dá logo outro requinte!!

Só falta são os Modelos GFS Meteopt  

Boa Continuação de Bom Trabalho!!


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Jul 2012 às 16:23)

Hot Spot, obrigado pela resposta. 
Pelo que percebi a os 850hPa é uma altitude variável. Não sabia sequer que era uma altitude. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2012 às 17:01)

Está excelente, bom trabalho! Mas não será possível adicionar mais umas casas decimais às coordenadas? É que se quisermos uma localização específica e, por exemplo, a latitude é 31,125810, o sistema arredonda para 31,13 e fica logo uns km ao lado, mudando alguns dos parâmetros meteorológicos comparado com a zona que queríamos, penso eu.
Corrijam-me se estiver errado, fiz o teste por mim próprio e não mudava muito como são poucos metros ou km mas também depende de como o modelo calcule as variáveis em certas zonas.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jul 2012 às 18:08)

Jota 21 disse:


> Hot Spot, obrigado pela resposta.
> Pelo que percebi a os 850hPa é uma altitude variável. Não sabia sequer que era uma altitude.
> Cumprimentos.



Só complementando um pouco: 850hPa é, como as unidades indicam, um valor de pressão. Simplesmente por uma questão de standardização de diversos parâmetros em altitude, foram adoptados os critérios à mesma pressão. Assim sendo os parâmetros com indice 850 dizem respeito ás altitudes em que a pressão igual os 850hPa, tal como existem parâmetros a 300, 500 ou 700hPa. Sendo a atmosfera dinâmica as altitudes para estas pressões são também variáveis. Mas arredondando 850hPa correspondem, grosso modo, a 1500m de altitude


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2012 às 21:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está excelente, bom trabalho! Mas não será possível adicionar mais umas casas decimais às coordenadas? É que se quisermos uma localização específica e, por exemplo, a latitude é 31,125810, o sistema arredonda para 31,13 e fica logo uns km ao lado, mudando alguns dos parâmetros meteorológicos comparado com a zona que queríamos, penso eu.
> Corrijam-me se estiver errado, fiz o teste por mim próprio e não mudava muito como são poucos metros ou km mas também depende de como o modelo calcule as variáveis em certas zonas.



Boas

Não vale a pena usar mais casas decimais pois os modelos têm resolução finita que limita definição mais apertada de um local.

Cumprimentos


----------



## amando96 (5 Jul 2012 às 21:40)

Acho o método de chegar ao gráfico pretendido através de 4 formulários, e caso queremos ver outro distrito termos de ir para trás um bocado lento e pouco intuitivo.

Isso tudo na mesma página via AJAX até poderia ser via GET(para podermos dar o link directo a alguém, do estilo meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/?area=continente&cidade=faro&freguesia=Albufeira&metodo=text) era muito melhor, podiamos mudar de distrito/forma de visualização sem mudar de página.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2012 às 00:02)

O modo texto tinha uma leitura mais facilitada quando apresentava uma linha horizontal a separar os dados de dada hora, relativamente a *+ -* 3h ...


----------



## Hazores (6 Jul 2012 às 01:14)

Gerofil disse:


> O modo texto tinha uma leitura mais facilitada quando apresentava uma linha horizontal a separar os dados de dada hora, relativamente a *+ -* 3h ...



Gosto muito da página como está apresentada actualmente, mas concordo com o Gerofil as linhas horizontais facilitam a leitura no modo de texto.

e para quando a publicação dos modelos GFS meteopt? era também uma grande novidade.

mais uma vez dou os meus parabéns a quem passa dias a fio a desenvolver e melhorar estes sites para servir esta grande comunidade de apaixonados pela meteorologia.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2012 às 11:28)

Site remodelado com novo design e forma de consultar os meteogramas 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## Mago (19 Set 2012 às 10:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Site remodelado com novo design e forma de consultar os meteogramas
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/



Ola HotSpot,

Costumo consultar pelo meu telemóvel os meteogramas, que sinceramente é dos melhores produtos a nivel de previsão meteorológica que se encontra pela internet. Já o aconselhei a muitas pessoas a que posteriormente tem sido consultado até por pessoal ligado a protecçao civil, bombeiros etc.

No entanto com a integração do meteograma no site, ao qual está muito bom, deixei de ter em condições a sua visualizaçao no telemovel, pois o site dada a escala dele nao abre bem.

Podes facilitar um link mais direto para telemóvel, ou uma alternativa melhor?

Cumprimentos e parabens pelo teu trabalho!


----------



## CptRena (19 Set 2012 às 10:55)

Mago disse:


> Ola HotSpot,
> 
> Costumo consultar pelo meu telemóvel os meteogramas, que sinceramente é dos melhores produtos a nivel de previsão meteorológica que se encontra pela internet. Já o aconselhei a muitas pessoas a que posteriormente tem sido consultado até por pessoal ligado a protecçao civil, bombeiros etc.
> 
> ...



Podes sempre fazer como eu, com links directos.

Formato texto:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=45.6447682177519&lon=-3.8671875&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Formato Gráfico (output *.png):

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=45.6447682177519&lon=-3.8671875&lang=en&type=graph&units=m

Não sei bem se é o que querias, mas é o mais directo possivel 
Só tens que substituir as coordenadas por aquelas do teu interesse.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mago (19 Set 2012 às 12:13)

CptRena disse:


> Podes sempre fazer como eu, com links directos.
> 
> Formato texto:
> 
> ...




Bom Dia,

Sim é mais ou menos isto, vou tentar arranjar maneira de passar este link cumprido para o telemovel para guardar nos favoritos.

Obrigada


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2012 às 09:18)

Preciso de uma resposta assim que possivel.

A partir do telemóvel é possivel aceder ao GFS ?


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2012 às 10:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Preciso de uma resposta assim que possivel.
> 
> A partir do telemóvel é possivel aceder ao GFS ?




Aos meteogramas? Sim, é!
E às cartas também.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2012 às 10:08)

AnDré disse:


> Aos meteogramas? Sim, é!
> E às cartas também.



Onde posso encontrar ? Não estou a conseguir..


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2012 às 10:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Onde posso encontrar ? Não estou a conseguir..



A partir do portal meteopt: www.meteopt.com
No separador, PREVISÃO, encontras uma série de modelos, inclusive o GFS, que até é logo o primeiro.

Basicamente, podes aceder via telemóvel tal como acedes via computador.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2012 às 14:06)

AnDré disse:


> A partir do portal meteopt: www.meteopt.com
> No separador, PREVISÃO, encontras uma série de modelos, inclusive o GFS, que até é logo o primeiro.
> 
> Basicamente, podes aceder via telemóvel tal como acedes via computador.



Ok obrigado


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Out 2012 às 19:02)

Porque se deixou de poder consultar as tabelas para outros locais a partir das tabelas geradas para um local determinado? A opção de consultar outro local desapareceu da parte superior da tabela e também não consta em mais nenhum lado.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2012 às 19:21)

Eu também não consigo aceder a muitos *Meteogramas texto*. Dá erro.


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2012 às 21:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu também não consigo aceder a muitos *Meteogramas texto*. Dá erro.



É preciso ter em atenção a codificação de caracteres default do browser. Os meteogramas que se encontram neste link

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

estão codificados em UTF-8. Portanto é verificar se essa codificação está activa quando se vê os meteogramas. O fórum meteopt encontra-se em ISO-8859-1.

Problema discutido aqui


----------



## Jota 21 (4 Jan 2013 às 19:51)

Não será aqui o local mais adequado mas tenho um dúvida:
Não existem tabelas como as que consultamos aqui com os modelos GFS por localidade para os modelos ECMWF? Refiro-me a tabelas, não cartas com mapas etc...
Se existirem, como consultar?
Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2013 às 20:22)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não será aqui o local mais adequado mas tenho um dúvida:
> Não existem tabelas como as que consultamos aqui com os modelos GFS por localidade para os modelos ECMWF? Refiro-me a tabelas, não cartas com mapas etc...
> Se existirem, como consultar?
> Obrigado.



Não existem.


----------



## FRibeiro (25 Jan 2013 às 18:21)

Deixou de ser possivel ver o meteograma do GFS para qualquer parte do mundo. Ou então sou eu que não consigo encontrar.
Ajuda?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

FRibeiro disse:


> Deixou de ser possivel ver o meteograma do GFS para qualquer parte do mundo. Ou então sou eu que não consigo encontrar.
> Ajuda?



Segue este link. Alteras as coordenadas, e para alterar o tipo no "type:graph" metes "type:txt".


----------



## fishisco (25 Jan 2013 às 18:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segue este link. Alteras as coordenadas, e para alterar o tipo no "type:graph" metes "type:txt".



vais ter uma queda brutal na pressão amanha  mais de 1000 hpA


----------



## xes (18 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

Seria possível voltarmos a ver o google maps nos meteogramas?


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

xes disse:


> Seria possível voltarmos a ver o google maps nos meteogramas?



A versão em mapa está acessível por link aqui no topo do fórum, e é:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/

Penso que era isto que perguntavas?


----------



## xes (18 Fev 2013 às 18:30)

Era isso mesmo Rozzo obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

rozzo disse:


> A versão em mapa está acessível por link aqui no topo do fórum, e é:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/
> 
> Penso que era isto que perguntavas?



O link no topo do fórum não está a direcionar para o Google maps (como já esteve), mas sim para os meteogramas por distrito... pelo menos aqui comigo é assim...


----------



## rozzo (28 Fev 2013 às 10:54)

ecobcg disse:


> O link no topo do fórum não está a direcionar para o Google maps (como já esteve), mas sim para os meteogramas por distrito... pelo menos aqui comigo é assim...



Sim, tens razão, antes estava mas agora já não.

Segue pelo link que coloquei uns posts acima. 
Penso que em breve se terá esse link também adicionado.


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2013 às 01:52)

É possível ver esse meteogramas para cidades fora de Portugal e Espanha? e se sim como?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2013 às 03:41)

A função de escolha por cidades apenas funciona em Portugal e Espanha/Andorra.

Para o resto do mundo, só colocando as coordenadas correspondentes no seguinte link: 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=*0.00*&lon=*0.00*&lang=pt&type=*txt*&units=*m*

lat=*valor* - Latitude;
lon=*valor* - Longitude;
(os valores têm de ser absolutos, e não em graus)


Para gráfico, alterar "txt" para "graph", e para unidades imperiais, alterar "m" para "i".


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2013 às 13:45)

Obrigado, eu sabia que já tinha visto qualquer coisa sobre isso por aqui


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2013 às 17:54)

uma pergunta porque custa tanto fazer os loads nos gfs e muitas vezes nem aparece nada


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2013 às 11:04)

Tenho algumas dúvidas em relação ao gráfico da cota de neve.

No caso da saída das 06Z do GFS, de hoje,  28-11-2013, entre a Covilhã e C.Branco:

Embora não tenhamos acesso à tabela de dados do local "Covilhã":
<*** setLocal - Can't find coordinates for this place. ***>

É possível observar graficamente uma diferença de cota de 400m entre Covilhã e CBranco, que penso ser em demasia, quando muito seria uma diferença de 100/150m, baseando-me na T850, na T500 e na %HR:

*C.Branco (09H00/28-11-2013):*
T850= -0.9C
T500= -27.9C
T2m= 2.0C
HR2m= 67%
Cota neve = 650m

*Covilhã (09H00/28-11-2013):*
T850= sensivelmente igual 
T500= sensivelmente igual 
T2m= 0.5C (aprox do grafico)
HR2m= sensivelmente igual 
Cota neve = 200m

A que se deve esta discrepância de 400m??


----------



## jPdF (28 Nov 2013 às 12:19)

Paulo H penso que o algoritmo utilizado para o calculo da cota de neve tem em conta não só a T500 e a T850 mas também a T2M, que neste caso seria suficiente para essa diferença significativa na cota de neve.

Como o local 2 está à cota 719 e o local 1 à cota de 400, tem uma T2M inferior que é suficiente para originar a diferença na cota de neve.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

jPdF disse:


> Paulo H penso que o algoritmo utilizado para o calculo da cota de neve tem em conta não só a T500 e a T850 mas também a T2M, que neste caso seria suficiente para essa diferença significativa na cota de neve.
> 
> Como o local 2 está à cota 719 e o local 1 à cota de 400, tem uma T2M inferior que é suficiente para originar a diferença na cota de neve.



Não concordo, a cota de neve não tem a ver com a cota da localidade. Há locais nordeste de menor altitude, mas com menor cota de neve.

A ser assim, baseando-nos na diferença de T2m, também não resultam 400m de diferença de cota. Se fosse necessário estarem 0ºC, então na Covilha nevaria a uma cota +80m+(Altitude localidade) e em CBranco nevaria a uma cota +300m + (Altitude localidade), o que resultaria: 
Cota Covilhã = 719+80 = 800m
Cota CBranco= 400+300 = 700m

Pior ainda!


----------



## jPdF (28 Nov 2013 às 12:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Não concordo, a cota de neve não tem a ver com a cota da localidade. Há locais nordeste de menor altitude, mas com menor cota de neve.
> 
> A ser assim, baseando-nos na diferença de T2m, também não resultam 400m de diferença de cota. Se fosse necessário estarem 0ºC, então na Covilha nevaria a uma cota +80m+(Altitude localidade) e em CBranco nevaria a uma cota +300m + (Altitude localidade), o que resultaria:
> Cota Covilhã = 719+80 = 800m
> ...



Também concordo contigo, a cota de neve não tem a ver com a cota da localidade, mas se a T2M está a ser utilizada no cálculo da cota de neve, e se numa localidade a maior cota tens uma T2M menor, logo matematicamente terás uma cota de queda de neve menor.

Empiricamente e não tendo conhecimento do algoritmo deduzo que seja a contribuição da T2M que origina essas diferenças, tendo em conta que todas as outras variáveis são simultaneamente similares.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2013 às 12:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Embora não tenhamos acesso à tabela de dados do local "Covilhã":
> <*** setLocal - Can't find coordinates for this place. ***>



Escreve sem o til: COVILHA



Paulo H disse:


> *C.Branco (09H00/28-11-2013):*
> T850= -0.9C
> T500= -27.9C
> T2m= 2.0C
> ...



O cálculo da cota de neve envolve mais valores de temperatura e humidade para além dos que mostram os meteogramas. Só verificando o perfil vertical por inteiro se pode perceber o porquê dessa diferença na cota de neve.

Quanto à questão das T2m e da altitude, isso é tido em conta no cálculo, 0° à superfície a 1500m não é a mesma coisa do que ter essa temperatura a 200m.

__________________

Analisando o perfil vertical da Covilhã:



> Press   Altit      T     Dew   Dir V    Vel V
> 968.   482.    1.1   -3.8    53.0     3.4
> 950.   631.    0.8   -4.5    66.8     5.1
> 925.   846.    1.1   -5.7    78.3     7.0
> ...



E o de Castelo Branco:



> Press   Altit      T     Dew   Dir V    Vel V
> 977.   407.    1.9   -3.8    52.1     3.9
> 975.   417.    1.5   -3.8    54.5     5.3
> 950.   626.    1.8   -4.7    69.7     6.7
> ...



Se em vez de escolhermos a temperatura a 850 hpa, escolhêssemos, por exemplo a temperatura 925 hpa, teríamos 1,1ºC na Covilhã e 2,6ºC em Castelo Branco, diferença que já justifica a disparidade das cotas de neve.

Isto acontece porque o perfil vertical corresponde a um momento sem precipitação e com céu limpo, logo o aquecimento é diferenciado e depende de vários factores como a orografia (que na Covilhã é importante).


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2013 às 13:35)

David sf disse:


> Escreve sem o til: COVILHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sendo assim, está explicado, pois a cota de neve tem em conta todo o perfil vertical e não apenas T850 e T500, facto que desconhecia.

As diferenças de T925, ainda assim, não justificam a diferença de cotas se considerarmos um gradiente de 0.65ºC/100m, resultaria numa diferença de 230m de cota.

Assim como a T2m, se considerarmos um gradiente de 0.65ºC/100m, resultaria na mesma diferença de cota: 230m e não 400m e isto não considerando que em CB a %HR estava mais baixa do que na Covilhã!

Mas pronto, ficamos todos a saber que contam muitos outros fatores.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2013 às 13:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Sendo assim, está explicado, pois a cota de neve tem em conta todo o perfil vertical e não apenas T850 e T500, facto que desconhecia.
> 
> As diferenças de T925, ainda assim, não justificam a diferença de cotas se considerarmos um gradiente de 0.65ºC/100m, resultaria numa diferença de 230m de cota.
> 
> ...



O responsável pelo algoritmo da cota de neve é o rozzo, ele quando puder explicá-lo-á melhor, mas a cota de neve não se calcula desse modo. O gradiente é irrelevante, o que interessa é a temperatura das várias camadas que o floco atravessa desde a sua formação até à superfície. Se, por exemplo teórico (na prática nunca acontece) tiveres um perfil vertical todo a 2ºC desde os 2000 m até à superfície, a cota de neve é superior a 2000 m. Se tiveres outros com -0,5ºC dos 2000 m até à superfície  tens cota 0.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2013 às 13:57)

David sf disse:


> Escreve sem o til: COVILHA



Eu não escrevo nada. Ao premir no separador "Meteograma texto", correspondente à Covilha é que aparece:

<*** setLocal - Can't find coordinates for this place. ***>


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2013 às 14:04)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu não escrevo nada. Ao premir no separador "Meteograma texto", correspondente à Covilha é que aparece:
> 
> <*** setLocal - Can't find coordinates for this place. ***>



Eu tenho o link gravado nos favoritos, vê se consegues por aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=covilha&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=6

Depois, é só substituires o "covilha" pelo local que pretendes, e o "6" pela hora da run que queres.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2013 às 14:09)

David sf disse:


> Eu tenho o link gravado nos favoritos, vê se consegues por aqui:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=covilha&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=6
> 
> Depois, é só substituires o "covilha" pelo local que pretendes, e o "6" pela hora da run que queres.



Obrigado David sf, assim já consigo!

Fica a sugestão de melhoria: 
Alterar a aplicação, de forma que os links das localidades, não tenham acentos, para ser possível aceder ao separador "Meteograma Texto".


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2013 às 14:33)

Paulo o David já explicou e bem a maior parte. De momento estou no estrangeiro e não consigo fazer nenhum teste/figura que te ajude a entender o caso. Para a semana terei todo o gosto, porque todas as verificações possíveis em algoritmos são boas para os afinar. De qualquer forma, qualquer algoritmo desta natureza é imperfeito. Há duas coisas a ter em conta:

1) a imperfeição do algoritmo em si

2) a imperfeição da malha e previsão do GFS

 Mesmo que um algoritmo fosse perfeito, havia a imperfeição da previsão do modelo. E mesmo se a previsão fosse perfeita tambem, o problema da resolução da orografia no modelo existe. 

Exemplificando, as altitudes que referes são as reais, não as do modelo, que tem uma orografia mt mais suavizada. Qualquer localidade numa encosta vai ter alguns problemas na resolução de um modelo global, em diversas variáveis.

Ora a altitude que diretamente não altera a cota indiretamente importa pois é usada para atribuir o peso da temperatura a 2m. Por exemplo, uma temp2m de -1° num local a 500m com uma temperatura positiva aos 850hPa (portanto cota bem acima dos tais 500m do local) nem vai sequer pesar como é lógico. Isso está precavido, essa temperatura não entra à "bruta" no cálculo.

Percebemos ser crucial o peso do aquecimento e humidade nas camadas próximas do solo, mais uma vez enquadrando esse peso de acordo com a altitude do local e o perfil vertical, ganhando assim muito detalhe por comparação com algoritmos mais simples que usam poucos níveis.

Voltando a este caso concreto e com os dados que o David pôs, sendo para uma hora já diurna e num perfil seco, o meu palpite rápido é que o GFS está já no local mais baixo a modelar o aquecimento do solo, reflectido aos 2m e 925hPa, e consequentemente na cota, ao invés que no local mais alto não.

Como eram as cotas nos dois locais na madrugada e na tarde do mesmo dia?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2013 às 15:11)

rozzo disse:


> Paulo o David já explicou e bem a maior parte. De momento estou no estrangeiro e não consigo fazer nenhum teste/figura que te ajude a entender o caso. Para a semana terei todo o gosto, porque todas as verificações possíveis em algoritmos são boas para os afinar. De qualquer forma, qualquer algoritmo desta natureza é imperfeito. Há duas coisas a ter em conta:
> 
> 1) a imperfeição do algoritmo em si
> 
> ...



Obrigado Rozzo e David sf!

Esta questão das cotas, é deveras interessante. Também adoro modelar e trabalhar algoritmos. Estava na verdade a ser algo simplista, baseando-me apenas na T850 e T500..

Concordo que não é fácil "algoritmizar" a dinâmica do floco de neve, desde que se solta da nuvem. Muita coisa pode acontecer: 

Aquece, arrefece, aumenta, reduz-se evaporando, derrete parcialmente, pode volta a congelar, derrete e já é chuva. 

Outra variável, muito complicada de modelar, seria a influencia do tamanho do floco, por analogia falando de chuviscos ou de pingos grossos. Outra variável, será que o floco arrefece à mesma velocidade que o gradiente na vertical, ou será que é mais lento a arrefecer?

Traduzir tudo isso num algoritmo, deve ser complicadissimo, deveras trabalhoso e com muitas incertezas!

Boa viagem de regresso


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2013 às 15:22)

Obrigado 

duas notas: 

Corrigi o exemplo que dei pois estava errado(citaste enquanto corrigia ainda apanhaste a versão errada )

O algoritmo tem alguma complexidade mas claro não chega a tanto de dimensões de flocos, etc. Isso só mesmo fisicamente com equações. Não vai além de analisar perfis verticais, ou seja, tentar o melhor possível de forma automática fazer o mesmo que um meteorologista faria a analisar um perfil de T e Td.


----------



## jPdF (28 Nov 2013 às 18:32)

Obrigado David e rozzo pela explicação.


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2013 às 23:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Obrigado Rozzo e David sf!
> 
> Esta questão das cotas, é deveras interessante. Também adoro modelar e trabalhar algoritmos.



Podes dar exemplos, fiquei curioso?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2014 às 18:35)

Reparei hoje que nos meteogramas de algumas localidades, na secção da cota de neve aparece uma linha a tracejado que define a altitude da localidade. É uma excelente forma para averiguar a queda de neve no local!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 23:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Reparei hoje que nos meteogramas de algumas localidades, na secção da cota de neve aparece uma linha a tracejado que define a altitude da localidade. É uma excelente forma para averiguar a queda de neve no local!



Sempre teve! :P


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2014 às 23:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sempre teve! :P


Se teve nunca tinha reparado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2014 às 23:25)

Nem eu... Mas pronto


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

Essa linha aparece dependendo dos valores apresentados no eixo Y.
Dou exemplo de Penalva do Castelo que está a cerca de 517 metros. A cota anda nos 1300m e como este é o valor mais baixo da previsão da cota, é também ele o primeiro a aparecer no eixo. A linha a tracejado está nos 517 metros e surgirá quando a cota andar por aí perto. Penso eu que é por uma questão gráfica portanto  Sempre por lá andou.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Atenção às mudanças do GFS já apartir do dia 14-01-2015:

A Run paralela vai substituir a Run Principal,
ANTES
Resolução horizontal de 27 kms entre as 0 e 192 horas.
Resolução horizontal de 84 kms entre as 192 e 240 horas.
AGORA
Resolucão horizontal de 13 kms entre as  0 e 240 horas.
Resolucão horizontal de 35 kms entre as 240 e 384 horas.

Toda a informação aqui: http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/GFS/impl.php


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

Os meteogramas do MeteoPT já a usam desde o final de Dezembro.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

Ainda em relação ao update do GFS para a nova resolução, fica aqui um mapa que pode ser uma referência útil, e que serve para nos lembrarmos das limitações de tal modelo global, o mapa da orografia "vista" pelo novo GFS sobre a Península Ibérica:







Como dá para ver, continua a ser extremamente grosseira. Nem 1000m se atinge em Portugal...

É também uma boa referência para quando estão a interpretar meteogramas, perceberem o que estão a ver em variáveis como a temperatura a 2m. Estão a ver a temperatura a 2m prevista pelo modelo de acordo com esta orografia. Portanto em vales muitas vezes estão a ver temperaturas como se o solo fosse muito mais alto, daí valores irrealisticamente baixos, tal como o oposto, em picos de montanhas estão a ver temperaturas de uma superfície vista pelo modelo muito mais abaixo, portanto irrealisticamente altas..
É o que há!

Orografias melhores, e ainda assim às vezes insuficientes, só em modelos de mesoscala.


----------



## rozzo (2 Fev 2015 às 00:23)

Boa noite

A partir de agora, no portal e na secção do modelo GFS, estão disponíveis cartas com o tipo de precipitação e cota de neve (a mesma dos meteogramas), para a Península Ibérica e para a Europa.

(Ver separador "TPrec&CotaNeve")
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa

Apesar de já a termos disponibilizado não se admirem se sofrer ainda alguns ajustes nos próximos dias, essencialmente visuais, pois ainda andamos em experiências com escalas, etc.

Escusado será dizer que se aplica o mesmo que nos meteogramas, cautela nos entusiasmos, especialmente a longas distâncias, são apenas saídas de modelos, e que sofrem imensas mudanças, estamos todos bem "vacinados" já. 

Ainda assim, para apresentação nada mal o GFS (delirante ou não) nos presentear com uma saída como por exemplo a das 12h de hoje, sempre podemos sonhar um pouco...








Aparte deste assunto, e relativo ao facto de tanto meteogramas como cartas agora tardarem mais em sair (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/problemas-no-forum-coloca-aqui.351/page-28#post-474616), a explicação é relativamente simples:

Com a actualização do GFS para a nova resolução, os ficheiros das saídas dos modelos são bastante maiores, o que já por si tornaria inevitavelmente maior o tempo para o seu download, e claro para a elaboração das cartas. Quanto a esse preço a pagar pela mudança do GFS não há como fugir

De qualquer forma, não explica tudo e espera-se que melhore pelo menos um pouco eventualmente, pois desde a mudança, além do inevitável aumento de tempo de download devido ao tamanho dos ficheiros, o próprio server do NCEP parece muito mais congestionado com tanto download, piorando ainda mais as coisas. Quanto a essa parte, esperemos que eventualmente as coisas melhorem um pouco e reduzam pelo menos mais um pouco o tempo de elaboração dos produtos...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2015 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Boa novidade, mas deve ter havido aí algum problema. A partir desse separador de TPrec&CotaNeve inclusivé, os mapas estão trocados e nesse separador aparece a Humidade relativa.









rozzo disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A partir de agora, no portal e na secção do modelo GFS, estão disponíveis cartas com o tipo de precipitação e cota de neve (a mesma dos meteogramas), para a Península Ibérica e para a Europa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2015 às 09:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> Boa novidade, mas deve ter havido aí algum problema. A partir desse separador de TPrec&CotaNeve inclusivé, os mapas estão trocados e nesse separador aparece a Humidade relativa.



Isso do separador é provavelmente de teres em cache uma versão antiga dum script. Apaga a cache e testa.
De qualquer forma as cartas estão com problemas graves a sair. Nos próximos dias a ver se conseguimos fazer umas optimizações.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2015 às 10:03)

Vince disse:


> Isso do separador é provavelmente de teres em cache uma versão antiga dum script. Apaga a cache e testa.
> De qualquer forma as cartas estão com problemas graves a sair. Nos próximos dias a ver se conseguimos fazer umas optimizações.



Para já, está resolvido. Não fiz nada. Mas já consigo ver as cartas correctas. Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2015 às 10:10)

Em relação aos meteogramas, recordo que no portal eles só ficam disponíveis no final do processamento das 240 horas da run, mas há uma forma de os visualizar manualmente enquanto está a decorrer a saída.

Usando este tipo de link;
http://meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=*braga*&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=*06*

Só precisam de alterar o que está a vermelho, a localidade e a run (indicar 00,06,12 ou 18)
Se o output tiver muitos erros, como zeros, podem fazer refresh que ele actualiza


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2015 às 10:59)

Excelente!
Muito obrigado pela vosso trabalho!
Vocês são fantásticos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2015 às 21:40)

Boas.

Reparei que nas cartas do GFS, quando quero ver cartas de runs anteriores estas estão desactualizadas, ainda com a data de 6 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2015 às 22:20)

As cartas do GFS estão a aparecer-me todas brancas


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Abr 2015 às 22:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As cartas do GFS estão a aparecer-me todas brancas



A mim tambem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2015 às 08:27)

Igualmente   ...tudo branco.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2015 às 09:25)

Estamos a tentar resolver o problema, depois informamos.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

O problema já está resolvido, teve a ver com uma nova versão de um utilitário de processamento de imagens que deu umas chatices.
Nas próximas horas à medida que saírem novas saídas dos vários modelos a situação fica regularizada.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2015 às 01:06)

Gostaria de saber se existe algum mapa ou modelo numérico referente à estimativa da base da nebulosidade (quero dizer, a altitude em que a humidade relativa atinge os 100 %, ou seja, onde o ponto de orvalho vai coincidir com a temperatura do ar). 

Esta questão é pertinente, na medida em que o ar saturado ascende livremente a partir dessa altitude por processo adiabático (a uma dada altitude o ar saturado passa a estar sempre mais quente que o ar não saturado, tornando-o mais leve e assim ascende livremente), uma vez que não existe troca de energia entre o ar saturado e o ar não saturado. Corrigem-me se o meu raciocínio estiver incorrecto...


----------



## rozzo (29 Jul 2015 às 01:19)

Existem esses mapas nas cartas do Lightning Wizard:  http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/ 

Penso que se refira às cartas do parâmetro LCL.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2015 às 02:27)

rozzo disse:


> Existem esses mapas nas cartas do Lightning Wizard:  http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/
> Penso que se refira às cartas do parâmetro LCL.



Obrigado 

Era isso que procurava - Level of de free convection (nível de convecção livre). Verei se existirá um mapa com maior escala, apenas com a área geográfica da Península Ibérica... Interessante se esse dado pudesse aparecer também na forma numérica nos modelos do GFS...


----------



## JTavares (29 Jul 2015 às 02:51)

Para que servem esses mapas?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2015 às 12:54)

JTavares disse:


> Para que servem esses mapas?



*Guide to using Convective Weather Maps - Lightning Wizard*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2015 às 15:16)

Boas Tardes,

Estava aqui na minha análise de modelos, como faço todos os dias, e por ventura encalhei aqui com uma questão. Fui aos meteogramas como regular faço, e segundo os modelos/meteogramas á uma forte indicação de haver Levante nesta semana. Consultei os modelos do mar, que ultimamente falham como tudo em relação á ondulação, fui em busca de GIBRALTAR, para ver a 'potencia' do vento, e assim, calcular a energia emitida pelo Estreito.
Ora Gibraltar pertencente ao Reino Unido, a minha pergunta é: É possível integrar o Estreito de Gibraltar nos METEOGRAMAS?

Um abraço,


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

Se reparares, no fórum, na barra lateral onde aponta aos modelos, há um separador que diz Global. Esse link leva a uma nova janela que permite ver os meteogramas para qualquer coordenada global, a partir de um mapa.
De facto está um pouco escondido, mas é bastante útil, certamente interessará a mais utilizadores que nem se devem ter apercebido da existência!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

rozzo disse:


> Se reparares, no fórum, na barra lateral onde aponta aos modelos, há um separador que diz Global. Esse link leva a uma nova janela que permite ver os meteogramas para qualquer coordenada global, a partir de um mapa.
> De facto está um pouco escondido, mas é bastante útil, certamente interessará a mais utilizadores que nem se devem ter apercebido da existência!



Nunca tinha visto isso do Global mas já conhecia a existência dessa página, para quem não encontrar o link é http://meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Ago 2015 às 16:32)

Muito Obrigado Rozzo!! Epah já tinha reparado há uns tempos, mas por vezes isto varre-se


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2016 às 16:39)

O Modelo GFS - Península Ibérica deixou de apresentar a carta de humidade relativa aos 700 hPa, dificultando desta maneira a identificação das áreas potencialmente indutoras à ocorrência de trovoadas ...


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2017 às 11:10)

Deixo aqui uma sugestão de melhoria nos modelos do meteopt. Pelo que tenho visto por ai o algoritmo mais certo para cotas de neve é sem dúvida o que corre actualmente nos modelos penso que a tabela ficaria mais completa e mais intuitiva para quem os consulta a adição de ícones conforme a previsão.

Actualmente temos isto https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=40.32&lon=-7.61&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m

E porque não pensar num layout  tipo isto http://www.meteociel.fr/previsions/69637/covilha.htm

Fica a sugestão


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2019 às 13:12)

Estava a tentar consultar as cartas do Modelo GFS das 06h00 de hoje para a Península Ibérica mas não consigo visualizar nada ... 

Alguém ajuda a solucionar o problema?


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Ago 2021 às 12:27)

Bom dia!

Não tenho participado no Fórum, mas consultava quase diariamente os meteogramas aqui disponibilizados.
Desde há umas semanas que deixei de conseguir aceder aos mesmos.
Já não existem, ou têm outros links de acesso?

Obrigado.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2021 às 16:32)

Jota 21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Não tenho participado no Fórum, mas consultava quase diariamente os meteogramas aqui disponibilizados.
> Desde há umas semanas que deixei de conseguir aceder aos mesmos.
> ...


Quando houve a atualização do fórum começaram a dar problemas, o fórum foi abaixo algumas vezes por causa dos meteogramas, pelo que a moderação disse que os ia desativar até conseguir uma solução


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Ago 2021 às 10:25)

Bom dia!!
Há novidades em relação aos meteogramas? Já há bastante tempo que não funcionam. Há outro site onde podemos consultar?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2021 às 12:53)

Fazem muita falta, de facto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Ago 2021 às 13:02)

Estarão os meus olhos a ver bem? Os fofos dos meteogramazinhos de volta? Coraçãozinho!


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Ago 2021 às 13:05)

Onde? Não vejo nada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Ago 2021 às 13:38)

Albifriorento disse:


> Onde? Não vejo nada.


Eu tenho os links guardados.

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=40.68&lon=-7.92&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

ETA: ooops, já fugiram outra vez.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2021 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

Há um pequeno problema com o servidor. Brevemente (espero eu) voltam a ficar disponíveis.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Ago 2021 às 13:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Os meteogramas estão novamente disponíveis.


Muito obrigada!


----------

